# AEW Winter is coming the house of starks vs the house of maxister



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Since the PPV is in March, I kinda hope MJF and Ricky continues for a bit after next week before transitioning into the build for MJF vs Danielson


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Winter is Coming sounds kind of sexual 😂


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600841907084873729


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Winter is Coming sounds kind of sexual 😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600841907084873729


I was gonna but the thought of triggering game of thrones fans was too good to pass up.

And I got to cleverly shit on the elite by calling them eunuchs


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Winter is Coming sounds kind of sexual 😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600841907084873729








💄💋


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

I wonder if Regal with MJF was long term booking or short term, in that I wonder if MJF will be given a new manager here. If the long plan was for Regal to manager MJF, then Jake Roberts returning here to align with MJF could work well. To keep Ricky Starks booking strong, someone needs to cost him against MJF here so either someone new helps MJF or they just simply go with Ethan Page w/ The Firm costing Ricky. Maybe Hobbs assists MJF due to history with Ricky, but MJF has already had the muscle bodyguard. With Jake Roberts, you have a Hall of Famer, a legend, a guy who's know for being a strategic Mastermind, so would fit well as an advisor for the new champion. Plus I'd love to see Jake back on AEW.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Winter is Coming, I guess that phrase hasn’t been played out already by everyone. Nothing like naming a show after a slogan from a tv show that hasn’t aired in years.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

imscotthALLIN said:


> Winter is Coming, I guess that phrase hasn’t been played out already by everyone. Nothing like naming a show after a slogan from a tv show that hasn’t aired in years.


Bit late to complain about the name dude it's like the 4th one


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

This Ricky/MJF story can write itself practically and come full circle next year. 

MJF with a cheap and dirty win at WiC, but Ricky grabs the mic post match and challenges him to his owed match for Diamond ring "right here right now". Ricky steals the match from MJF in the same or a similar cheap and dirty manner like had just been done to him and wins the ring. 

A year from now MJF is still champ. He enters next year's DDR Battle Royal to get his damn ring back but Ricky interferes and eliminates MJF despite Ricky not being in the match. Ricky goes on to win the ring for a second year in a row. 

Ricky then leverages the Ring and challenges MJF to a Ring vs Title match on the final Dynamite of the year where Ricky wins the title.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Winter is Coming 2020 - Sting debuts, Omega turns heel and wins the title from Mox

Winter is Coming 2021 - Danielson and Hangman wrestle a classic one-hour draw

I wonder if Winter is Coming 2022 will have a hallmark moment. I hope MJF and Starks absolutely kill it in the ring.

One thing that confused me last night is that Excalibur said the battle royal winner would choose when to face MJF for the ring. Starks never said when he wanted it to be, but MJF said it'll be next week (title and ring on the line it seems).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hope MJF/Starkd kill it because Hangman/Danielson from last year is a tough standard to equal. I think they'll do a great job.


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

What a shitty name for a Show. What´s next? Great Balls of Fire? Icy Balls?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

TheDonald said:


> What a shitty name for a Show. What´s next? Great Balls of Fire? Icy Balls?


Somebody already beat you to sharing this bad take/post. Your answer can be found here :



CM Buck said:


> Bit late to complain about the name dude it's like the 4th one



Ya'll so desperate to bash AEW now, your resorting to hating on shit that happened years prior. Do better haters 😜


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Since the PPV is in March, I kinda hope MJF and Ricky continues for a bit after next week before transitioning into the build for MJF vs Danielson


Right, why the fuck would Starks get a shot so fast with such a short feud to drop him after. I'm assuming it will turn into he loses and goes off to make his comeback but first wins other belts on his way


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I love the fact that they're pushing Starks, it's so long overdue. 

But it's been hilariously out of nowhere, guy was AWOL for the longest time. To sum up how ridiculous the booking of these guys have been - There are two midcard champions on the roster right now who've not only beaten, but decimated both of these guys in the world title match. Those wins were never returned and neither of the mid-card champions have been beaten since, yet neither are demanding world title shots...Bizarro world. 

It's why you can't have faith in any of this shit working long term. Tony's madness will wreck it eventually.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Geeee said:


> 💄💋


Came to post this , she could could have made Saraya into a Zombie like Angelina Love 🤣


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

MJF is mid, redundant and boring on the mic already. Can he cut 1 promo without referencing WWE, yelling or insulting the crowd in a repetitive way? He's like Ric Flair cosplaying on the mic minus being clever and funny. MJF reminds me of CM Punk, nothing to say and the 4th wall stuff is losing its appeal.

Starks on the other hand? Who knew this guy could cut a promo like that? 

Have Starks slap the mole off of MJFs neck at Winter is Coming and put the belt on him!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Have Starks slap the mole off of MJFs neck at Winter is Coming and put the belt on him!


_Them_ : Booker of the Year sucks at booking. 

_Also Them_ : Starks should take the belt off of MJF less than a month after they put it on him. 

Tell me more about how you guys can book better than Tony Khan. Lulz


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Scuba Steve said:


> _Them_ : Booker of the Year sucks at booking.
> 
> _Also Them_ : Starks should take the belt off of MJF less than a month after they put it on him.
> 
> Tell me more about how you guys can book better than Tony Khan. Lulz


Perhaps booker of the year should have his world champion do something more interesting than the type of promos he's doing. AEW has yet to have a world champion that feels like they matter. So who cares if the belt is hot potatoed to Starks? It's a joke anyway, it has no value given its lineage. If TK hired writers, they could probably help make MJF more interesting and draw more fans to the product, providing Max doesn't continue to hold power over TK, which he does.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Perhaps booker of the year should have his world champion do something more interesting than the type of promos he's doing. AEW has yet to have a world champion that feels like they matter. So who cares if the belt is hot potatoed to Starks? It's a joke anyway, it has no value given its lineage. If TK hired writers, they could probably help make MJF more interesting and draw more fans to the product, providing Max doesn't continue to hold power over TK, which he does.


Your perception is the title is a joke and the Champions haven't felt like they mattered, and your solution is replacing something you see as broken instead of trying to see if it could be fixed. 

Especially funny when you consider it has been apparent since day one AEW viewed MJF as a future top star. So let's give up after a few weeks, bury that guy and make him meaningless and devalued in hopes we can succeed with another guy. 

Godawful plan.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> _Them_ : Booker of the Year sucks at booking.
> 
> _Also Them_ : Starks should take the belt off of MJF less than a month after they put it on him.
> 
> Tell me more about how you guys can book better than Tony Khan. Lulz


I don't see whats wrong with hot shot booking once in a while? Peoples problem with Tony is more the fact the promotion has a problem with lack of proper creative and proper character pushes. People are not constantly complaining about who or when someone wins. Though there is complaining about thr insanely long dragged storylines that don't elevate people. Hangman was a perfect example of insanely stupid creative booking and burrying him. What idiot on those planet thought fake luchas would be cool to pair with a cowboy. It just destroys his gimmick and makes them look lime a cheap cosplsy. As well as a promotion isn't over doing 1 or the other, I see no problem. 


Tony will likely fail no matter what way they do it eith Starks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

As always @DammitChrist has nothing to say, no debate, no Opinion, not able to back up his negative down votes

No balls🤣


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, Ricky Starks will end up being decapitated or crippled in all likelihood according to the thread title?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

shandcraig said:


> I don't see whats wrong with hot shot booking once in a while?


If they hot shot the title off of MJF, they would be ridiculed and mocked by most of the Wrestling Industry and would create serious tension with MJF. 

It's a ridiculous booking idea from the "Booker of the Year can't book" camp.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, Ricky Starks will end up being decapitated or crippled in all likelihood according to the thread title?


Ratings ploy.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, Ricky Starks will end up being decapitated or crippled in all likelihood according to the thread title?


You'll be amazed by my stark lack of knowledge about the house of stark


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600913176119447560
This is so fitting.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> If they hot shot the title off of MJF, they would be ridiculed and mocked by most of the Wrestling Industry and would create serious tension with MJF.
> 
> It's a ridiculous booking idea from the "Booker of the Year can't book" camp.


I'm mot saying that specifically is a good idea, I just mean in general.its very clear mjf will pull thr old school heel and cheat through every match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> I love the fact that they're pushing Starks, it's so long overdue.
> 
> But it's been hilariously out of nowhere, guy was AWOL for the longest time. To sum up how ridiculous the booking of these guys have been - There are two midcard champions on the roster right now who've not only beaten, but decimated both of these guys in the world title match. Those wins were never returned and neither of the mid-card champions have been beaten since, yet neither are demanding world title shots...Bizarro world.
> 
> It's why you can't have faith in any of this shit working long term. Tony's madness will wreck it eventually.


‘Nowhere’

Ricky Starks *2022 on tv*


ftw champ, beats Matt Sydal
defeats Jay Lethal
defeats 10 Preston Vance
ppv - loses a high profile 6man ladder match involving people like wardlow, keith lee, OC on ppv
defeats Swerve
with hobbs defeats swerve and keith
with Hobbs defeats dark order
defeats jungle boy
aew 3 year anniversary - gets defeated in a high profile 3-way with swerve / jungle boy
aew revolution ppv - loses a high profile 3-way tag title match against jurassic express, swerve / keith
with hobbs defeats jobbers on rampage
gets eliminated in casino battle royale on dynamite
defeated wifh hobbs against high profile + title change match with swerve / keith and young bucks
defeats cole karter
defeats danhausen
loses ftw champ to hook on same night
cuts babyface promo in ring and Hobbs turns on him
goes into program with hobbs and factory
defeats aaron solow
defeats QT marshall
all out ppv, hobbs defeats starks
defeats Hobbs in the return match
defeats jobber
defeats lance archer (short program, segments, promos)
defeats bryan cage (ppv)
defeats ethan page
defeats ari diavari
wins the dynamite daimond ring battle royale

career wins - 57 -14 (80% win rate)
2022 wins - 20 - 6 (76% win rate)


massive notable wins, promos, segments, programs

if you meme-based bad faith merchants are gonna spout bullshit ad naseum, at least make it something that isn’t super easy to double check

edit> in fact, starks 2022 might be the perfect example of how to book a babyface turn and book that babayface into a strong year


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> _Them_ : Booker of the Year sucks at booking.
> 
> _Also Them_ : Starks should take the belt off of MJF less than a month after they put it on him.
> 
> Tell me more about how you guys can book better than Tony Khan. Lulz


lol, fucking facts


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

You would have to be fucking insane to randomly put the title on Starks. Lulz.

Especially after a full year of all babyfaces as champion.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You would have to be fucking insane to randomly put the title on Starks. Lulz.
> 
> Especially after a full year of all babyfaces as champion.


Not only that Max is a proven ratings draw. It's like putting the title on MVP in 07 cause he was cutting better promos than Dave.

It was a fantastic promo for a feud getting 2 week build and made you give a shit even if the outcome is inevitable. 

The next logical outcome (not that I'll enjoy it) is Jericho and that is likely to be starks opponent for DON.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> I love the fact that they're pushing Starks, it's so long overdue.
> 
> But it's been hilariously out of nowhere, guy was AWOL for the longest time. To sum up how ridiculous the booking of these guys have been - There are two midcard champions on the roster right now who've not only beaten, but decimated both of these guys in the world title match. Those wins were never returned and neither of the mid-card champions have been beaten since, yet neither are demanding world title shots...Bizarro world.
> 
> It's why you can't have faith in any of this shit working long term. Tony's madness will wreck it eventually.


Continuity and making sense in AEW? Stop
Fantasizing.

Just. Like. WWE.

Wardlow should have been world champ after Punk’s first injury considering he squashed MJF and Punk (who he only lost to because of Max)

Instead they have him feud with Scorpio Sky


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘Nowhere’
> 
> Ricky Starks *2022 on tv*
> 
> ...


3 appearances on Dynamite between the end of July and mid-November. Nobody watches any of the other trash.

Literally went a month without a single TV appearance after his 30 second match on the 28th September. Your little list is very pretty but you are full of shit. As always.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> 3 appearances on Dynamite between the end of July and mid-November. Nobody watches any of the other trash.
> 
> Literally went a month without a single TV appearance after his 30 second match on the 28th September. Your little list is very pretty but you are full of shit. As always.


that is a disingenuous argument

I've listed Dynamite, Rampage and PPV - all tv appearances - and then he had segments and promos too - you're just spinning cause you talked shit and now you change the goalposts

take the L and go recover


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> that is a disingenuous argument
> 
> I've listed Dynamite, Rampage and PPV - all tv appearances - and then he had segments and promos too - you're just spinning cause you talked shit and now you change the goalposts
> 
> take the L and go recover


I did not change the goalposts. 

He went a month without a TV appearance very recently and is now competing for the world title. 

Being called disingenuous by a cultist. 🤣


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> I did not change the goalposts.
> 
> He went a month without a TV appearance very recently and is now competing for the world title.
> 
> Being called disingenuous by a cultist. 🤣


where's your month

especially keeping in mind he was attacked by Lance Archer backstage before their match and got it moved twice because he was injured - so even though he did not have matches, he was in 2 or 3 segments on tv (one of which was a brawl with Archer) - (and.... injured)

i'll listen to the comments on the Radio










look @bdon - the Bucks again derailing a star's booking


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> I did not change the goalposts.
> 
> He went a month without a TV appearance very recently and is now competing for the world title.
> 
> Being called disingenuous by a cultist. 🤣


Don't label because you don't have the maturity to admit you could be wrong or you have disingenuous motives.

That's trolling dude. Keep up the labelling and I'll label you


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

CM Buck said:


> Don't label because you don't have the maturity to admit you could be wrong or you have disingenuous motives.
> 
> That's trolling dude. Keep up the labelling and I'll label you


Great modding as always.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Great modding as always.


Don't fucking start. I've made it clear I think the cultist loyalist angry Aussie shit is for toddlers and idiots who don't know how to debate.

Your arguments flawed. If you said starks hasn't been pushed well you'd be correct. But because you don't like being wrong you're doing what Chip and pippen94 did. Throw dumb insults cause you don't have a counter.

You're an adult. Don't be a labeller especially when you know it starts fights


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I heard someone suggest that after MJF wins next week, he should take the brass knucks and add the diamond rings into each knuckle making the perfect one shot knock out. That honestly sounds amazing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> I heard someone suggest that after MJF wins next week, he should take the brass knucks and add the diamond rings into each knuckle making the perfect one shot knock out. That honestly sounds amazing.


that does sound amazing


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

God I hated this show.

The booking was predictable.

How many times is that guy gonna lose? It was so obvious.

She can't wrestle.

He can't cut a promo, why did they give him a mic?

I'm so done with AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


people buried everywhere!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

It looks like he's at least trying to push his own stars that are over. Problem is will anything be worth while.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> God I hated this show.
> 
> The booking was predictable.
> 
> ...


Tough, but fair.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> I did not change the goalposts.
> 
> He went a month without a TV appearance very recently and is now competing for the world title.
> 
> Being called disingenuous by a cultist. 🤣


Remember when we learned Ricky missed time for a non wrestling related issue and the Archer match was delayed due to a real injury he suffered? 

It was discussed here.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601434028179001345


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

mjf and starks will be worth a watch


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony better not fuck this up for all of us and get kicked off Warner. AEW has so kuch potential, all the tools are right there. Yet it's all being held backby Tony's delusions. Like Hangman vs mox could be epic. They really need a bit of a rebrand. Every promotion does it every few years or so. WCW and wwf did it like 4 times alone in the 90s. Mean while aew isn't growing and hasn't change at all in over 3 years. I'm a fan but many of you for so long until recent haven't excepted this. Aew can't continue long term being exactly how it is. They would for sure get kicked off


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I like the concept of the dynamite diamond ring as an annual badge of honour

The Owen Hart tournament is similar 

6 months apart, nicely setup


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> I did not change the goalposts.
> 
> He went a month without a TV appearance very recently and is now competing for the world title.
> 
> Being called disingenuous by a cultist. 🤣


He was injured just before this push. It wasn’t related to his neck though, thankfully.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW > WWE


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Why would anyone put Tay vs Ruby on TV, let alone a TV special episode?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I cant wait until Bayley is on AEW tv so AEW can finally start to put WWE out of buisiness!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I cant wait until Bayley is on AEW tv so AEW can finally start to put WWE out of buisiness!


Can you imagine Bayley vs. Tay. What a booty-full match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Can you imagine Bayley vs. Tay. What a booty-full match.


Yep I imagine that match would be booty-full because its a Bayley match! 😍


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Why would anyone put Tay vs Ruby on TV, let alone a TV special episode?


Because it is time to play out their feud and storyline.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Because it is time to play out their feud and storyline.


But…But…But Ruby is a the ugly! She had that subpar match with Jade! Ruby can’t possibly be any good at anything. The fact of the matter is Ruby has been nowhere near the level of ineptitude that is mentioned in her threads. Her finisher can be inconsistently executed. Really? She joins the club shared by many wrestlers in many promotions. She could really a new finisher. A slick pinning move like the Dandina (named after El Dandy, or la magistral cradle would work best. She is small and isn’t a slick high flyer or stiff hard hitter. A crazy lucha pinning combination would be great for Ruby. 

Had Ruby Soho been born looking more like Anna Jay or Red Velvet there would be at least half of the disliking of her would be silent. Some people would rather see them than the veteran Ruby. Neither is as dependable as Ruby has been. The other two weren’t told by WWE that they aren’t good enough for NXT or WWE proper. Anna and Red look like better athletes than Ruby could ever hope to become. They should probably end up better than Ruby when they have each reached their full potential.

Vince McMahon’s influence is accepted as a learned opinion. In many ways it would was/is. In many ways this past decade he didn’t look too educated in presenting new talent and callups. Those opinions really sway the fans’ perception of a talent whether fans admit it or not. Ruby is really disliked here in a way that makes Kevin Dunn smile with his awkward way before binging on Maxim magazine.


----------



## HighSpotHanky (1 mo ago)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Because it is time to play out their feud and storyline.


TK feels obligated to have a woman's match on the show for fear of public blow back.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At least Tay vs Ruby is a grudge match. Maybe it can outperform expectations


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Best of 7s match 4 LFG!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Because it is time to play out their feud and storyline.


There's a time and place, this ain't it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not that I have any complaints, but for the wider public, imagine every match in the Best of 7 after the PPV had a stipulation: Ladder, Cage, Triple Dog Collar, Elimination, I Quit, First Blood.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Best of 7s match 4 LFG!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho is wrestling tomorrow in what I assume will lead to the JAS' first post-BCC program starting.

I'd say Jericho/Sammy vs. Sting/Darby could be a great way to go forward, since you have the two legends and the two young proteges.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Jericho is wrestling tomorrow in what I assume will lead to the JAS' first post-BCC program starting.
> 
> I'd say Jericho/Sammy vs. Sting/Darby could be a great way to go forward, since you have the two legends and the two young proteges.
> 
> View attachment 142062


i very much hope at some point we get Darby & Sting vs the Acclaimed


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The licensed Roundball Rock 😂 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602790706543722499


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> The licensed Roundball Rock 😂
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602790706543722499


Fuck yah!


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Not that I have any complaints, but for the wider public, imagine every match in the Best of 7 after the PPV had a stipulation: Ladder, Cage, Triple Dog Collar, Elimination, I Quit, First Blood.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142061


Several of those gimmicks don’t work well with six men or even four.. 

I guess they could do a regular match, tornado (no tags, hold the jokes too, please), 2-of-3 falls, six man elimination match, street fight, cage match, barbed wire match, lucha rules (2/3 falls, pin captain or both other members, wrestlers can enter without tags, piledriver is illegal) and of course, the ladder match. 

We wouldn’t need all of them. Maybe make only the decisive last four should be gimmicked up. Unfortunately, AEW isn’t using any of our ideas at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Beer Money and Motor City Machine Guns did different gimmicks for each match of their Best of 5 and it turned out amazing. 

I think it was Street Fight, Ladder, Steel Cage, Ultimate X, and 2 out of 3 (essentially making the series a Best of 7) and it ended up working great. 

I think they could have done something a little similar for this best of 7. 

1st: Normal Trios - Normal rules to reintroduce the Elite and get the ball rolling on the series. 
2nd: Gauntlet Rules (Starts off 1v1, new partner added every 2 minutes, sort of like a cage-less War Games) - Change it up a little bit. Start off one vs. one and then it transforms into a Trios match by the end (unless there is a pin before all men enter)
3rd: Elimination Rules - Elite is down 0-2, and now in this Survivor Series style match, they fall down to a 3-1 advantage where the last remaining partner (lets say Omega) comes through and sweeps DT to keep his team alive. 
4th: Texas Tornado (No Tagging) - The other matches are structured, and this one just throws out the rulebook and let them go crazy. Elite wins to tie series at 2-2. 
5th: No Disqualifications/Street Fight - A bit more of a free for all though the fall still has to happen in the ring. Death Triangle reclaims the lead at 3-2. 
6th: Falls Count Anywhere - Now they move beyond the boundaries of the ring and go all over the arena. The Elite wins to tie it up and set up match 7. 
7th: Ladder Match - The final staging ground for these men. This is the signature match of The Bucks and they have to climb up to reach the gold. Elite (most likely) win the belts here. 

Something like that. I dunno.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Beer Money and Motor City Machine Guns did different gimmicks for each match of their Best of 5 and it turned out amazing.
> 
> I think it was Street Fight, Ladder, Steel Cage, Ultimate X, and 2 out of 3 (essentially making the series a Best of 7) and it ended up working great.
> 
> ...


I guess the only problem with a set-up like this is it kind of spoils that it's going 7. Granted, it's definitely going 7 anyway


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Geeee said:


> I guess the only problem with a set-up like this is it kind of spoils that it's going 7. Granted, it's definitely going 7 anyway


That's kind of the problem with Best of Series. 

They always go to the final match regardless.


----------



## BarryHorowitz (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Not that I have any complaints, but for the wider public, imagine every match in the Best of 7 after the PPV had a stipulation: Ladder, Cage, Triple Dog Collar, Elimination, I Quit, First Blood.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142061


ladder,cage, elimination for sure.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Not that I have any complaints, but for the wider public, imagine every match in the Best of 7 after the PPV had a stipulation: Ladder, Cage, Triple Dog Collar, Elimination, I Quit, First Blood.


That would have been cool, but I feel like throwing a gimmick into every match would be a bit overkill. I mean, 7 is already a lot, but having a gimmick match on each one just for the sake of having one is boring imo.

Although, match 7 should have some kind of gimmick just to make it that more enticing.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

TripleG said:


> That's kind of the problem with Best of Series.
> 
> They always go to the final match regardless.


With the 7th and final match scheduled for LA, this would be a great opportunity to throw a curveball and have it end in match 6.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Who’s ready?

p.s - it’s fucking freezing, winter came


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603055965770694656


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

i look forward to this show but i would have named it winter is here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Def. ready for tonight.Hope we get another quality episode like last week.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603095133498605568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603087429677752320


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

CM Buck said:


> I was gonna but the thought of triggering game of thrones fans was too good to pass up.
> 
> And I got to cleverly shit on the elite by calling them eunuchs


I await the Dynamite named "Magnets bitch!"


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Hoping the Elite win tonight and we aren't headed towards a 3-1 match count.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Per WrestleTix, 4,800 tickets sold for tonight thus far. Last time in Garland they did 4,772 for Rampage (Hangman vs. Cole II) + Battle of the Belts II.

Last year they did ca. 6,400 for Hangman vs. Danielson (60 minute draw) in December and 5,688 for Mox vs. Archer (Texas Death Match) in July

Previously, 4,700 in December 2019 for the Bucks vs. Santana/Ortiz street fight.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Was there a debut/return last year or was it just the Sting year? Can’t remember if it’s a running theme or not.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Was there a debut/return last year or was it just the Sting year? Can’t remember if it’s a running theme or not.


Nope, last year was basically just sold on Hangman vs. Danielson in hour one, which was one of the best TV matches I've ever seen. Shida vs. Serena had a good match in hour two, then MJF vs. Dante Martin finished the show in a decent match. No major surprises that I can recall. Sting/Darby appeared after the main event to help Dante against MJF/FTR, then Punk ran in.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

It's gametime baby! I need one of The Bucks to get a triple double, and Kenny to play at an mvp level. Or else this could go 3-1, and The Elite's legacy will be in jeopardy.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603096209430056960


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

It's Wednesday! You know what that means.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603096209430056960


I read that as “I am coming for Ricky Starks tonight” - by Bayley. That seemed a little graphic or NSFW for a one off Bayley tweet. I was also happy for her being so forthright and honest about a crush she had. She didn’t say what I originally thought I saw her say on twitter.

No more kids’ table for Max and Ricky. Tonight and here on out they both eat with the grownups in AEW. The Dynamite Diamond ring is their last link to the midcard in AEW.

Like others have suggested already Max should put his three rings inside some very ornate looking brass knuckles. Next year they can associate the battle royale with some other HOF-quality old timer or veteran talent.

Match four will be another top quality outing from the Death Triangle and The Elite. Maybe they should add some stipulations to matches five, six or seven that could potentially decide the series.

The viewers that can’t stand these trios matches like to say that they are all the same match repeated ad nauseam. I can agree that it might seem like seven matches in a given period can lead to overexposure. These two particular teams have enough creative bullets in their arsenal that they WON’T shoot blanks and in this series.

It could have had a stronger positive influence in a simple Best-of-Three storyline. The Best-of-Seven format appears to have attracted more trolls to the discussion than it did enthusiastic fans.

WWE is seriously maybe the only promotion on Earth that doesn’t have exciting multi-man tags. Complaining about their structure or the moves performed during is about as productive as keeping track of all the travelling that the NBA allows during games.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Ricky's time to shine. He isn't going to win, but this should be a banger.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Added with the tag line that Cage is pissed at JB for eliminating him in last week's battle royal.










And... Acclaimed Every Wednesday


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Last year they did ca. 6,400 for Hangman vs. Danielson (60 minute draw) in December


Damn, I didn't realize this was a year ago already.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

To me and probably me only, a show called "Winter is Coming" should originate from somewhere like Minnesota instead of Texas.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> I read that as “I am coming for @TeamFlareZakk tonight” - by Bayley. That seemed a little graphic or NSFW for a one off Bayley tweet. I was also happy for her being so forthright and honest about a crush she has. She didn’t say what I originally thought I saw her say on twitter.


Bayley said she is coming for me tonight! 😍


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

AEW’s graphics make WWE’s graphics look poor.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> AEW’s graphics make WWE’s graphics look poor.


WWE's match card is just a bunch of guys standing there smiling 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GO KENNY!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny GOAT to start 😍


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Elite’s entrance just makes me so happy


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

They should have Death Triangle knock out The Elite with a hammer in 30 seconds to surprise people.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bring back Devil's Sky for Kenny's theme


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Double post


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Death Triangle’s entrance is sick too


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

NBA on NBC theme.

Finally the sports based presentation is here!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bring back Devil's Sky for Kenny's theme


Wayward Son is only for their trios matches apparently.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Da Elitez opening the show so they can’t kill the ratings mid-show for once. As for me, back to Knicks/Bulls.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

While PAC is wearing this face shield, he should totally have a lucha pattern on it to match Penta and Fenix


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Vince would give Death Triangle a dancing gimmick 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bring back Devil's Sky for Kenny's theme


It's called Battle Cry. I'm sure it'll be back when he's doing singles stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Wayward Son is only for their trios matches apparently.


The trios titles still seem to be a belt too many though.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Elite is wearing their Fight Forever attires 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How are we starting?

Oh, be back in 30.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gonna have to sub in Brandon Cutler


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Zzzzzzzz.

This best of 7 idea was trash from the start and I'm beyond burnt out on watching these teams already.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Takeshita to replace Nick?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Should be different stipulations or something cuz this shit is the same ol shit man


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Best of


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One Shed said:


> How are we starting?
> 
> Oh, be back in 30.
> 
> View attachment 142290



Yup, I still switch it over until this garbage is over too.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Send Bayley to replace Nick!


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

How convenient the Elite start the show to attach the normally higher ratings of that segment. They know they are one of the lowest parts of the show in ratings


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Takeshita to replace Nick?


we're past the trade deadline. It's gotta be Cutler or Nakazawa IMO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can someone spam eyeroll my posts please? I’m feeling nostalgic. 😟


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> we're past the trade deadline. It's gotta be Cutler or Nakazawa IMO


So its probably Nakazawa? 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is Cornette going to accuse them of opening so they couldn't be accused of dropping ratings?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Can someone spam eyeroll my posts please? I’m feeling nostalgic. 😟


He get banned? lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A wild Slapnuts Jr (Adam Page) appears to replace Nick 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> He get banned? lmao


You might be the only guy on the forum that didn’t post in those threads?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You might be the only guy on the forum that didn’t post in those threads?


I thought you was talking about dammitcrist cuz he always eyerolls my post idk lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its snowing on the match card! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur said "Penta got sent to the Uso" 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I thought you was talking about dammitcrist cuz he always eyerolls my post idk lmao


Yup, I was.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Can someone spam eyeroll my posts please? I’m feeling nostalgic. 😟


Nah, eye-rolling your posts would actually be obnoxious tbh 

I would turn into a *real* douche atm


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Smackdown Here Comes the Pain match when you start everyone with 5 finishers


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Crowd is so hot, this was a great choice to open. Kenny looks amazing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Nah, eye-rolling your posts would actually be obnoxious tbh
> 
> I would turn into a *real* douche atm


I’d be saddened if my future ex-wife started eyerolling my posts anyways so you are excused. 😝


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They don't let anything breath. You cant even do moves that fast in the original Playstation Smackdown games


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603193959588966402


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yay Nick is back!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

hot crowd tonight. Bodes well for the show


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

"he can barely walk"

guarantee he's flying around in one minute


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nick shaking the ropes like Batista 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> "he can barely walk"
> 
> guarantee he's flying around in one minute



I think those soccer players learned from AEW how to amazingly recover from devastating injuries.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks are decent workers when they want to be. They just choose to do nonsensical bullshit


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Really?! Shake the ropes like Batista just to tap?! 😂


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol, they're gonna have The Elite win three in a row.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

The elite really trying to stack the odds against them lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Damn it, it should've been 2-2.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Death Triangle is boring. Give em a dancing gimmick! 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

3 Dynamites in a row in TX? Are they aware they aren't WCCW? They can leave TX once they enter.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Theres gonna be enough talking on the show as it is" WTF kenny lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great opener. Felt more trad/southern in parts with the extended heat segments. Another clever finish. Last time, PAC's nose injury was decisive, this time Nick's foot injury.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Is it over? Am I safe to watch again?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Finally some stipulations.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Why would Death Triangle agree? They reached a 3-1 lead with normal rules. Keep it going


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's stupid for Death Triangle to accept this change of stips because they are up 3-1 with the current rules


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finally got back but missed the first match. Just wanted to state the obvious ans say Wayward son slaps the fuck out of their Being the Elite Entrance.

3-1 sucks too because now you expect it to be 3-w and going into the final match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Kenny is an awful promo.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So they lose and Kenny gives a positive promo haha


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BANG!!!!!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is in his underwear 😂


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

omg KENNY WENT AGAINST THE SCRIPT AND CUT A SHIT PROMO!!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> They should have Death Triangle knock out The Elite with a hammer in 30 seconds to surprise people.


My idea would accomplished the same goal and set up next week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So they lose and Kenny gives a positive promo haha


I took it more "fuck your bull shit, let's just get it on then"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Stipulation: Ring surrounded by flesh eating sharks.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Omega is shredded. Back to peak shape.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Why use Marvez when we have hot women that can do this role?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

MJF


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Same promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This feels very Piper by MJF. The quick pitch changes.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why does Ricky Starks do that motion with his hand to his face anyways? Is he trying to be a Shakespearean actor?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

mjf with that Superman curl.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Promo masterclass from MJF


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Boner started that thing where wrestlers stand there with shirts on in just underwear 😂


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why does Ricky Starks do that motion with his hand to his face anyways? Is he trying to be a Shakespearean actor?


I thought it was some kind of Broadway/Jazz Hands type of thing?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, Ricky also gets a promo


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Why does Ricky Starks do that motion with his hand to his face anyways? Is he trying to be a Shakespearean actor?


as a heel, I figure it was just to be douchebag-ish. As a face, I don’t know - maybe to look flamboyant (he does wear flashy clothing)


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I got MJF winning! He just won the AEW title and Ricky is just a jobber


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

All this just try to get The Elite over. Everyone knows damn well they're gonna win. I love how they went on first this time since the ratings are always the highest then.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok Max getting punked by Sonjay Dutt is a little uncalled for LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How much tape will Starks have on this week? Might have to call him the Yeh-Ta.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that JJ's first "broke 1000 guitars but never drew a dime" in AEW?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Memphis heat for ol' JJ.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff Jarrett for face of the company


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I got MJF winning! He just won the AEW title and Ricky is just a jobber


That’s quite the bold prediction, brah.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jeff Jarrett's theme is PTSD inducing.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was nice, short and impactful. No pun intended.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Damn, they cut away just as Double J was about to do the strut


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Which nickname is Jericho going to give himself next, then?

That's all you need to do to "reinvent" yourself and stay relevant, right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

IDGAF about Jeff Jarrett. Hell, haven't since the 90's.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tapped out to the giant swing? What? 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, it took a little over a month for Jeff Jarrett to involve himself in a title.

Goddamn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is Jeff Jarretts old ass on my TV


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jericho about to feud with Starks for 6 months?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy and Garcia bromance.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh please fuck off if they're going to start teasing another Garcia face turn.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why is Jeff Jarretts old ass on my TV


I love how they wasted the match with FTR just for them to feud wit these jobbers lmao like wtffffff man


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Just looking at Brian Cage can give one sleep apnea.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AND I LIKE THIS HAT!! lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sammy vs Mox is a great match on paper but I think everyone is sick of these two sides facing off


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

"Is Garcia turning?" part deux


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sammy is going to get bled on lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Why is Jake Hagers gimmick autisim


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jeff training with Adam Cole too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I took it more "fuck your bull shit, let's just get it on then"


Because you pay attention and don’t just cry, because they made Punk accept his literal Go Away Heat. 


SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> mjf with that Superman curl.


Trying to hide that receding hairline. Dude needs to get off the test.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Brian Cage sighting???


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is this TNA?! Whats with all the TNA guys? 😂 

Bring back Hawk Hogan if this is gonna turn into TNA!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GUD GAWD ALMIGHTY, Brian Cage looks hideous.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Cage sells so awkwardly. Moves in such clunky fashion.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Why is Jake Hagers gimmick autisim


Its not, AEW just doesn't do drug testing...


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The people want Jack Perry to dump the Jungle Boy moniker and music, probably also wanted Shawn Michaels to drop the Heartbreak Kid and Sexy Boy. That song will never not be over.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> GUD GAWD ALMIGHTY, Brian Cage looks hideous.


A mohawk is the era is embarrassing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Booking Jungle Boy correctly as a small, athletic, sympathetic babyface.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

DRose1994 said:


> Cage sells so awkwardly. Moves in such clunky fashion.


He sucks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Didn’t even think that was Brian Cage. Just assumed Shawn Spears went on a steroid cycle.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember when Brian Cage returned and faced Wardlow. People on here were upset that the match wasn’t built up for a PPV because “Brian Cage was a great opponent for Wardlow”

Now there’s all this negativity towards the guy … how did everyone turn on Brian Cage in a matter of a few months?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I'm a fan of Kingdom Hearts but Dream Drop Distance is probably the worst one


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chelsea said:


> "Is Garcia turning?" part deux


Part 11, Garcia Turns to Space


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I imagine these two have wrestled a bunch on the California indy scene.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That's John Cena talking in that car commercial 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> "Is Garcia turning?" part deux


But whose side is he on?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cage just did more pushups than I’ve done in 3 months. 😟


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

To be fair, Garcia shouldn’t have turned back heel. He doesn’t fit in the JAS “sports entertainer” stable. All the members of that group have over the top personalities except Garcia, who is more of a “wrestler” than a character


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy has a boner 😂


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Brian cage looks roided


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is House of Dragons good? Does anyone recommend it?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Cage has a boner too 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

redban said:


> To be fair, Garcia shouldn’t have turned back heel. He doesn’t fit in the JAS “sports entertainer” stable. All the members of that group have over the top personalities except Garcia, who is more of a “wrestler” than a character


Garcia could've been the one to dethrone Jericho at Final Battle if they went all in on him as Danielson's protege after their series. Feels like a missed opportunity.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AEW referees.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy has a boner 😂


He misses having a big muscular man hanging around him. 😟


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This commentary sounds kind of sexual 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy has a boner 😂


@Eastwood


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boxingfan said:


> Brian cage looks roided


You sure, brah? Might just be high quality protein from GNC…


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Brian cage fucking sucks. That is all.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brian Cage looks like a roided up Shawn Spears 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

why not just do the tap out there? Didn't really protect Cage since he lost twice


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jungle Boy Micheal Bolton is more like it 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Bill 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think Jungle Boy's great.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Stokely Hathaway fucking sucks. That is all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Giant Killer Jack Perry


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

AEW really does use catchy theme music to force people over.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

The steroid faced Gremlin loses


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Big Bill?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is he called Big Bill? 😂


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Why did we need a ref distraction instead of the babyface just getting a clean win?


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

_Thats not Big Bill_, no its Little Bill


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Is Christian ever returning to the ring?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603202731883532288


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Billie Kay used to call herself Big Bill 😂


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

Big Bill sounds like a clowns name lmfao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Stokely's mic was pretty fucked up. I barely understood him. I thought they hired a guy to fix this stuff?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Big Bill looks like Test 😂


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is he called Big Bill? 😂


Its a reference to money probably with The Firm


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

.I seriously didn’t know the hell Jungle Boy was talking about when he said Big Bill. Isn’t his name Morrissey or something?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOOK!!!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Send hook


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Big Bill? Wtf


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HOOK makes 3 men bigger than him exit the ring. Ok. 😂


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hook looking like Riddle’s dealer.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Big Bitch backs down to Hook?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

HOOK IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SEND HOOK

@hardcorewrasslin


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bill running away from 5'7 150lbs Hook is hilarious


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hook looking at Jungle Boy like…you kinda cool I guess.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HOOK and Jack Perry, The Zoomers


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Honestly just fucking look at Wheeler.

The ultimate fucking indie dork. How the fuck is this loser on national TV.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yuta zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mox, Claudio, and Wheeler could be great in the trios division. Give Mox a break from the world title scene while keeping him occupied with something meaningful


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

These guys haven't taught you how to cut a promo Wheeler, that's for sure


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Moxley copying Damage CTRL? 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Keep Bryan away from these bloody fucks!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hahahahaha Wheeler trying to sound and look tough.

Oh the fucking cringe.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> HOOK makes 3 men bigger than him exit the ring. Ok. 😂


Yeah - I kinda had an issue with that too.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> Hook looking like Riddle’s dealer.


Ecstasy and cocaine, two for one deal.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just came. Jack and HOOK!


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ugh there's Wheeler again. Every f'ing week, but we can't get Miro. Seriously F this guy.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

For the love of fuck just shave your hair off Moxley.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> The steroid faced Gremlin loses


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yuta sounds like a freaking dork.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

For a show without ROH exposure I've seen more ROH titles in the first hour than AEW titles.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Honestly just fucking look at Wheeler.
> 
> The ultimate fucking indie dork. How the fuck is this loser on national TV.


He's like one of the nerds from Big Bang Theory. Zero intimidation factor. Just a little guy with a squeaky voice.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> For a show without ROH exposure I've seen more ROH titles in the first hour than AEW titles.


you haven’t though lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> These guys haven't taught you how to cut a promo Wheeler, that's for sure


I feel like his delivery was fine but he's got a real nasally voice and I dunno what he can do to fix that


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yuta sounds like a freaking dork.


The most painfully dorky, generic nerd of all time.

Everything about him is so, so cringeworthy and awful. He looks like a big enough dweeb as it is, but then he opens his mouth and it goes to unimaginable new levels.

Fucking loser.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So is Danielson still a member of BCC? Strange not to mention him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley is coming. 😍


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Is Cornette going to accuse them of opening so they couldn't be accused of dropping ratings?


You know it. Look at the morons in here saying it.

Trios is an undercard title. Nothing more, nothing less. Hence, it came on second at the fucking PPV. Lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I miss DammitC


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loving the energy of tonight's show. Something that people felt was missing before Full Gear but seems to be coming back. Now time for the House.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heartbreaking that there's nobody around to defend Yuta anymore


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

WrestleFAQ said:


> He's like one of the nerds from Big Bang Theory. Zero intimidation factor. Just a little guy with a squeaky voice.


This is a perfect description.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Swerve > Keith Lee


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Swerve has a perfect voice for calm and unnerving promos.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Alexa Bliss is just a stupid Julia Hart wannabe! Julia Hart is better btw!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOUSE OF BLACKED BITCHES!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The hell, another 6 man circle jerk match? 😟


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Swerve > Keith Lee


if Keith Lee had turned heel and swerve stayed face, you’d be saying “Keith Lee > Swerve”, no doubt


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess House of Black are babyfaces since they are facing The Factory?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

House of Black > Bray Wyatt's House of Fat Slobs


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Stokely's mic was pretty fucked up. I barely understood him. I thought they hired a guy to fix this stuff?


Maybe you have to wear headphones because I heard him fine.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The XL 2 said:


> Bill running away from 5'7 150lbs Hook is hilarious





Hotdiggity11 said:


> HOOK makes 3 men bigger than him exit the ring. Ok. 😂


 He just a shitty BamBam.
























The bloodline is real.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> HOUSE OF BLACKED BITCHES!


Julia Hart joins The New Day?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HoB have a damn near perfect aesthetic.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Another six man? Sigh...and at the top of the hour?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

House of Black is going to destroy cuck boy 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOUSE OF BLACKED!!!!


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

QT Marshall deserves better


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ok, this is the kinda 6 man match I can get behind. No ballerina bullshit, just APA inspired destruction.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Julia looking like the typical Hollywood woke Undertaker reboot.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Lol did he just drive his head into his cock?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

QT is in his underwear 😂


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Yuta sounds like a freaking dork.


Spoiler alert, he is a freaking dork 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A factory of jobbers.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I still think Buddy Matthews just doesn't fit at all. He looks out of place.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Julia needs to dye her hair to fit in


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The two hottest women on the roster


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

In honor of DammitC they should have a 60 min Iron Man match between Wheely Yuta and Garcia.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I love how the background music in this promo is a stripped down version of Jamie's theme song


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Brody King has a boner! Cuck boy loved it when he dived on him with it btw 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HOB needs to recruit Elsa Jean.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wtf is the AEW oomans world title?


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Really hope they do something with the House of Black this time. Sadly they'll probably have to put the elite over after they win the best of 7.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> I still think Buddy Matthews just doesn't fit at all. He looks out of place.


Brody and Black need to hook him up with their tattoo artist.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DMD! 😍


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Getting spit in the face by Julia Hart. Comoroto has just peaked.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Boldgerg said:


> I still think Buddy Matthews just doesn't fit at all. He looks out of place.


I think he fits perfectly.

His name though…ehh. Malakai! Brody! …..Buddy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Britt looks super cute.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Wtf is the AEW oomans world title?


At first I thought she said "human's" world title


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Skye Blue looked so unnatural and uncomfortable delivering a promo


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sky Blue has that “Girl next door” look I love but she needs to work on her mic skills.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Britt looks super cute.


Britt is my second favorite Role Model! 😍


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The "Nocho"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> In honor of DammitC they should have a 60 min Iron Man match between Wheely Yuta and Garcia.


That would actually draw a great rating.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho vs jobber

I feel they might swerve and give him some super-tough opponent like Takeshita or something


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jericho said he was gonna face a jobber, but is he?

@redban read my mind


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One Shed said:


> At first I thought she said "human's" world title


Let's not give Khan any ideas for even more new belts.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Sky Blue has that “Girl next door” look I love but she needs to work on her mic skills.


Pretty good Adam Cole shade. You got nothing better to do on Friday.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Karaoke night.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Action Andretti actually pretty good. Had some good showings on Dark


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Action Andretti! Kid is a great prospect, he's probably dying here though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This jobber single record is 12-3 lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Who da fuck is this jabroni?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What a great way to start the top of the hour to keep those wondering eyeballs.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What's an absolutely gorgeous creature like Skye Blue doing with a bland, fugly jabroni like Dante Martin?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One Shed said:


> What a great way to start the top of the hour to keep those wondering eyeballs.


Wondering or wandering? Both could apply. 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So I remember my friend, @DammitChrist justifying that Jericho beating Danielson multiple times was because Jericho had such a "cool" story of beating all the ex-ROH champions and it wasn't Danielson's "turn" to be pushed. Well that didn't age too well did it? Come to think of it, neither did his WF posting career.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Audrey is once again assigned to Jericho's match despite her history of screwing him over. I wish Mark Sterling would look into this.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

How is this match not over already


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine Jericho 1-2-3 Kid's Andretti to fame here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Those lariats....was he trying to massage his neck?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I be come I be come I be coming!! Bayley on my lap 😍


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

One Shed said:


> What a great way to start the top of the hour to keep those wondering eyeballs.


Lmao I just turned it on and promptly turned it off. Fuck off, Jericho.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7, OCHO, 9, 10


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

‘Let’s go jobber’ chants heh.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Jamie hits hard sounds sexual 😂


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Having a job guy kick out of the Codebreaker is outrageous


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is a ham and egger kicking out of code breakers? Do you have no dignity, Tony Khan?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great another random dude for Jericho to add to his collection of personalityless human shell husks like Yuta and Garcia.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Kicked out of codebreaker. Colt Cobana didn’t get to kick out of it


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

lol, Let's go jobber chant


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7, OCHO, 9, 10


Unos, dos, tres, catorce?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

why


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ha that was great


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Andretti's pants kinda remind me of a toothbrush


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

This crowd is rocking after that kickout.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They should bring back Pineapple Pete and go over Jericho clean


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Having a job guy kick out of the Codebreaker is outrageous


Imagine something like that happening if they did not already have everyone kicking out of everything every week. So now, it means nothing of course.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Unos, dos, tres, catorce?


Hello, Hello (Hola)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

TK ordered Will Ospreay from Wish.com with his frequent buyer discount.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Andretti has stood out big time on Dark, which has been a pathway for many to a contract, such as Acclaimed and Hobbs. Jericho's in the mood to make something of the kid here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> why


Is this still going on?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Unos, dos, tres, catorce?


Bayley Catorce Straps!!!! 😍😍😍😍


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Britt looks super cute.


Getting a thumbs down over this?


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Imagine something like that happening if they did not already have everyone kicking out of everything every week. So now, it means nothing of course.


Yeah, the crowd definitely didn't pop and get behind the jobber...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let this old fuck lose, por favor.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Who is that jobber? And why is this match so dragged out? Jericho should of had this match finished quickly.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Getting a thumbs down over this?


Brittches be Wildin'


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Having a jobber kick out of the Codebreaker and having the match go through a commerical break is AEW in a nutshell


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I love everything about this match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Disaster Kick! Cody leaving is a work confirmed!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

At least the women's division will probably get more experience


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Who is that jobber? And why is this match so dragged out? Jericho should of had this match finished quickly.


because they have plans to push the jobber


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Some absolutely miserable people here. This is amazing, very Ramon vs 1-2-3 Kid-ish.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Action Andretti's definitely getting a contract after this.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine any potential lapsed fan tuning in: "Oh wow, Chris Jericho is getting his ass kicked by some tiny unknown dude, is this 1996 again?"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is loving the fuck out of this like Keith Lee with a box of twinkies.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What just happened !? Lmao. Never say Jericho don’t put people over


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Jericho could have wrestled contracted talent and give them the rub. The match definitely didn’t need a commercial break. 

The match is doing its job. Andretti looked good on Dark episodes, IIRC. The kid is really doing great here…but he won!!!!

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hahahahahahahahaahhaaha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s the new 1-2-3 Kid! 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Who?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Whoa. I did not see that coming.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

HOLY
SHIT
LMAO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

???


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Cool as fuck of Jericho


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Andretti must be Jericho's bastard son.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Holy shit. Ballsy move.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho putting someone over in a loss?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Not even a top rope shooting star press. A running shooting star press beats Jericho


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is that the Ghetsis battle theme from Pokemon Black and White? 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

If Jericho envisioned it playing out this way, then he is truly amazing. There was that chance the crowd wouldn’t have gotten into it


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

WHAT?????


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It’s the new 1-2-3 Kid! 😂


That is what I just said too. Can TK capitalize on this or will next week AA will be MIA.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Surprising win for sure.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chelsea said:


> HOLY
> SHIT
> LMAO


I actually called this one. Texted my brother I felt like Jericho had laid on the “jobber” and “warm up match” stuff too thick.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was unbelievable. Pure wholesome fun. Action is made man now.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

This is Jericho's Fandango moment for AEW isn't it?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Will give Jericho credit for putting him over


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Now please don't have him disappear or be in a 6 month Jericho feud


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

1-2-Thretti


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"I am The Man🤪" what a marky mark! 😂 MJF is much better than Ricky Starks and you know it!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Starks is good on the mic but man, he really needs a better look. He just looks underwhelming.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Freelancer said:


> Really hope they do something with the House of Black this time. Sadly they'll probably have to put the elite over after they win the best of 7.


The Elite are NOT winning.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

I hope their new producer teaches these people you don't go from a moment like that and cut to the back for an interview. This isn't that complicated.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Marks needs to come up with own shit instead of copying Becky Lynch's promos 😂


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If they persevere with Andretti then fair play. If he has a good promo then they could have something.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> @Eastwood


My eyes failed to look away.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> "I am The Man🤪" what a marky mark! 😂 MJF is much better than Ricky Starks and you know it!


Well…


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Starks isn’t winning, for sure. But is he just gonna lose straight up to close this big Winter is Coming Dynamite? Maybe someone might debut or return or something


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


this celly is a 6-month injury for CM Punk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Fuck it! Let Starks win over MJF and his wee Superman curl.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho about to do the reverse Goldberg gimmick. 0-100


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Imagine any potential lapsed fan tuning in: "Oh wow, Chris Jericho is getting his ass kicked by some tiny unknown dude, is this 1996 again?"


Same stupid mf’ers said the same about Kid in the mid-90s.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> My eyes failed to look away.


You into that Dad bod droopy tits Jericho?


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

The tights Andretti was wearing were colour coordinated with 1-2-3 Kid tights from thirty years ago.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Jericho about to do the reverse Goldberg gimmick. 0-100


The Gillberg gimmick.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Well…


I guess Becky beating up Kai and Sky was kind of cool, I can give her that. Those jobbers needed that for being useless 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Briscoes on WBD... kinda.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Same stupid mf’ers said the same about Kid in the mid-90s.


So in a few years are we getting a type of heat named after this guy synonymous with people just wanting him off the screen?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"Badasses always kickin' ass boys' aaasss"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho has to go to the bathroom 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A Jericho midlife crisis/losing streak gimmick has potential.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jesus that FTR/Briscoe match looked brutal. I have to see it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Well…


Respect "The Man" to get a photo with "The Man"








Wrestling legend Ric Flair goes viral for refusing to take picture with person who had no idea who he was


WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair did not want to take a picture with the individual but many feel he wasn't in the wrong.




www.sportbible.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It will be revealed that Andretti's grandfather was Ralphus and Jericho paid for his ill treatment of him tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Ocho became a Cuatro.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> So in a few years are we getting a type of heat named after this guy synonymous with people just wanting him off the screen?


Lots of people fell off. Still one of the great moments in TV wrestling, and I will never disagree with Scott Hall’s choices.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

42-7 and I can’t remember even one of her matches.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Tay Melo is an anagram of ‘lame toy’.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tay Cunti better beat The Toucan!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hook returned! About time. Tay Melo looking hot as fuck


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MJF is laying there in his underwear simping for Bayley ass pics on his phone 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tay's theme is so annoying! 🤢


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination Tom's Rhinoplasty!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Well at least Sammy got a girl, unlike god´s gift to mankind MJF.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

"I think they just shared lunch" - Taz

I burst out laughing at that one


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Jesus that FTR/Briscoe match looked brutal. I have to see it.


Their trilogy is one of the best tag series in history. A shame more eyes weren't on it because TK can't convince WBD to let the Briscoes in AEW. Those highlights were interesting though as they showed plenty of the Briscoes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 42-7 and I can’t remember even one of her matches.


Tay vs Shida, Tay vs Britt and TayJay vs Bunnelope Hardcore Match were all good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ruby Soho looks like Rhea Ripley 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is this match on Dynamite and not Rampage


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tucan Sam needs to leave AEW and go back to the cereal aisle.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You into that Dad bod droopy tits Jericho?


Younger Jericho, instant moisture. Older Jericho, he’s okay, I’d still let his belly slap against my back.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Lots of people fell off. Still one of the great moments in TV wrestling, and I will never disagree with Scott Hall’s choices.


In this case out choices for next are:

1. Feuds with Jericho for next six months
2. Next seen in six months in the Miro dimension


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

So the main event is for both? I was kind of hoping the ring and the title would be two different matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> Lots of people fell off. Still one of the great moments in TV wrestling, and I will never disagree with Scott Hall’s choices.


Hall did the same with Tanahashi in NJPW when Tana was a young boy. A very unselfish wrestler unlike the company he kept.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Get that nose of Ruby" that sounded sexual 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603213564990324736


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Trophies said:


> Why is this match on Dynamite and not Rampage


the live audiences are favorable to Ruby, who just returned. And her feud with Tay Melo has been ongoing for a while. The match should’ve been no DQ though


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ruby Ruby Soho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does Jungle Boy still have hot ass Ana Jay?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sasha watching this match like oh I cant wait to face talent like these 2 ladies lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whoanma said:


> The Ocho became a Cuatro.


Jericho on the blow away diet. or is that TK?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Eastwood said:


> Younger Jericho, instant moisture. Older Jericho, he’s okay, I’d still let his belly slap against my back.


Long haired RAW IS Jericho or short hair in a suit Jericho?


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

He got more than a win. He got a contract.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603213564990324736


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> He got more than a win. He got a contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603213564990324736


Can’t get Will Ospreay they said. 😝


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The Ocho became a Cuatro.


More like a castrato.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> Younger Jericho, instant moisture. Older Jericho, he’s okay, I’d still let his belly slap against my back.


I didn't even have to check which user this was. lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Action Andretti has just 30 listed matches , and his age, hometown, nationality are all unknown. He’s a total stranger to most wrestling fans . Big move letting him beat Jericho 






Action Andretti: Profile & Match Listing - Internet Wrestling Database (IWD)


Discover information about Action Andretti and view their match history at the Internet Wrestling Database



www.profightdb.com


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> Younger Jericho, instant moisture. Older Jericho, he’s okay, I’d still let his belly slap against my back.


Your back after


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Tay Cunti 🥵


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Listen to the chants of "end this match"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Can’t get Will Ospreay they said. 😝


AEW has Nick Wayne who could be the next Ospreay if they have a proper developmental plan for him. Right now he's in the 'holy shit this kid can do anything' early Ospreay phase, before Will became a complete performer.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Sasha watching this match like oh I cant wait to face talent like these 2 ladies lmao


Sasha so misses teaming up with Bayley to beat up Ruby every week. 😂


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> He got more than a win. He got a contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603213564990324736


 That´s just not smart. Now it seems like a newly contracted talent beat Jericho. Instead they should have let Jericho cut a promo saying he wants a rematch with the indy jobber. Khan say he´s an independent contractor, they can´t force him to. Then Jericho forces TK to give him a contract or Jericho chases him around the indy scene. Much better story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

How can anyone tell she had a broken nose. That Peter Avalon looking nose.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Your back after


Young Steph? Delicious.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Could they both lose?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I can't jerk off to this


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I remember when Ruby came in and people hyped her up and I thought a good woman performer came into AEW....spoiler: they were wrong


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tay bent over and got kicked 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

cameraman with the right angle on that pin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Destination Unknown? That sounds like a documentary on Destination America 😂


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Match wasn’t that bad in all fairness. Tay was pretty snug on some occasions.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Surgery of Ruby's nose takes longer than most heart transplants.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

My god Anna Jay is sooo fucking sexy!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna JayAS 🥵


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Cena adjusted attitudes. Ruby’s opponents adjust noses.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww! That guy looks like Micheal Cole! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> He got more than a win. He got a contract.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603213564990324736


I tuned in late. Saw highlights on youtube of this guy. Granted, if he was the only flippy guy on TV it would be nice. His look isn't awful or anything. But, what makes him different than most of the guys like Ricochet? To me a major waste of money when you have a roster full of the same kind of guys. At this rate with ratings dipping, it's time to hire guys that have a different style and look like Jacob Fatu. Shake the roster up with guys like that, not another random "same wrestling style" guy. He's one of a bunch who are the same.

BTW Damn Ana Jay looks fine as fuck


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh my lord Hangman still attached to the Dork order!?!?!?!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Eww! That guy looks like Micheal Cole! 😂


When you order him off Wish lmao


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hangman promo?

Buh GAWD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Young Steph? Delicious.


One man agreed


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Actually a really pretty promo from Page. Credit where due.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

You'd think they would have check on Hangman before this moment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

really heartfelt promo from Hangman


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> I remember when Ruby came in and people hyped her up and I thought a good woman performer came into AEW....spoiler: they were wrong


She came into AEW cuz Vince held her down from becoming a star! 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> When you order him off Wish lmao


He kind of looks like Meltzer too 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman 😍😍


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Get Dustin away from these absolute geeks.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Sentimental Cowboy is what we don't need. What a geek. Too bad he isn't a bad ass with balls.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

C’mon now. Get to main event. Cassidy and his jabronis can do their promo on rampage


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Orange Cassidy


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Dustin wrestles his last match as Black Reign I will be so fucking happy.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Not even Khan himself watches Rampage.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

_Random geek filled 8 man match announced_

"Why does no one watch Rampage?!?"


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

CovidFan said:


> I remember when Ruby came in and people hyped her up and I thought a good woman performer came into AEW....spoiler: they were wrong


Along with Miro, Adrandea and Swagger etc lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Starks and MJF gonna be shorter than Jericho and Mario Andretti at this rate.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That Elite/DT graphic that flashed had other stips for their future matches. Did they mean to show that?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Not even Khan himself watches Rampage.


No, he LIVES it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Not even Khan himself watches Rampage.


OC and Mark Henry run that show


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Orange Cassidy


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

One Shed said:


> _Random geek filled 8 man match announced_
> 
> "Why does no one watch Rampage?!?"


I face palmed gifed just for nostalgia purposes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Oh my lord Hangman still attached to the Dork order!?!?!?!


Yeah, his character was ruined by poor booking long ago, it's beyond repair now. It's fine, and i've accepted he's at the level of the same clowns he hangs with.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Itiswhatitis said:


> Sentimental Cowboy is what we don't need. What a geek. Too bad he isn't a bad ass with balls.


Sentimental Cowboy kind of looks like Dolph Ziggler with his man bun 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah, his character was ruined by poor booking long ago, it's beyond repair now. It's fine, and i've accepted he's at the level of the same clowns he hangs with.


I mean yeah, but there was literally no reason for that geek to be standing behind him like WTF...Also what happen to the guy that turned on the Dork order? They already scrap that angle or what? It's just ridicouls


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> That Elite/DT graphic that flashed had other stips for their future matches. Did they mean to show that?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That sounded like Southpaw dlc music 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> That Elite/DT graphic that flashed had other stips for their future matches. Did they mean to show that?


they showed it again, so I guess not a mistake. Match 6 falls count anywhere. Match 7 Escalera De La Muerte (ladder match)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally, a match that makes this company look professional.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603217195114315780


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Starks is in his underwear 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


As a legs and ass man, Anna Jay can get it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Winner gets a pair of pants 😂


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#TeamStarks

Mainly because of his promo last week, it was awesome.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This match, if booked well...which is doubtful...could be the series that would be worth watching.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice burberry nameplate for MJF


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

That title is too big for MJF. Reminds me of when Jericho almost looked naked when wearing the Big Gold Belt after switching to underwear.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Hangman promo?
> 
> Buh GAWD


Help you go to sleep quicker.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF is the best thing about AEW today. Easily.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LET'S GO STARKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

3venflow said:


> That Elite/DT graphic that flashed had other stips for their future matches. Did they mean to show that?


Production team on a roll tonight LMAO 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603213906838663168


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ricky Starks is in his underwear 😂


And he's wearing socks


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

That’s Jeff Jarrett’s strut


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

There cannot possibly be a single human alive who thinks the trios stuff is not going all seven matches.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Tony now sayin Possibly a falls count anywhere match and possibly a ladder match haha


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Starks has a boner 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Excalibur covering the production team's ass by confirming all the future stipulations.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Wtf is hangman’s obsession with the dark order losers? Just in case someone was ready to take him as a serious main eventer, he makes sure to hang with at least one of those fuckers


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One Shed said:


> There cannot possibly be a single human alive who thinks the trios stuff is not going all seven matches.


7 for sure, obvious who wins. Completely lame.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Get outta here Rock, you're old! Black Adam was a flop 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how there's a Rock promo during Ricky Starks match


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> 7 for sure, obvious who wins. Completely lame.


and then if they go 5 or 6 matches and Death Triangle wins, you’ll bitch and moan just the same. Why bother


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ricky Starks has a boner 😂


You the official boner pecker checker of the WF forum? Hard job (Yes, intentional) but someone gotta do it!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> Wtf is hangman’s obsession with the dark order losers? Just in case someone was ready to take him as a serious main eventer, he makes sure to hang with at least one of those fuckers


Because it's basic continuity that wrestling often forgets to have. They stood with him when no one else did. It's not a big deal as he's always been portrayed as above their level.

Dark Order is down to two members now anyway so there's not much left of them.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> and then if they go 5 or 6 matches and Death Triangle wins, you’ll bitch and moan just the same. Why bother


I wont bitch if DT win. I dont care for them, but i'll take them over the Bucks. I thought you liked unpredictability?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Ricky Starks really needs to hit the weights more. I like the guy -- great charisma, good enough of a wrestler -- but his physique is weak. And when you're not tall, you can't have a weak physique -- you need to compensate with a strong body.

I'm not saying he has to become a 'roided up muscle head like Chris Benoit or Eddie Guerrero, but to get to even MJF's level would do his career a world of good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ricky Starks has a boner 😂


Lucky for you it's not 3-d tv.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> and then if they go 5 or 6 matches and Death Triangle wins, you’ll bitch and moan just the same. Why bother


But if they only go five, we will at least all get saved from being exposed to two of those matches.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shouldn’t have an ad break in your title match Tony...... this Winter is Coming has been awful. Not sure anything could give me a reason to watch AEW for a while now.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

According to pwinsider, Kristall Marshall is backstage at tonight's Dynamite. She was also visiting at the ROH Final Battle PPV this past Saturday.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> You the official boner pecker checker of the WF forum? Hard job (Yes, intentional) but someone gotta do it!


That sounds kind of sexual 😂

I have one for Bayley btw 🥵


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> According to pwinsider, Kristall Marshall is backstage at tonight's Dynamite. She was also visiting at the ROH Final Battle PPV this past Saturday.


My apologies, I’m confused.


WHO?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

[l


WrestleFAQ said:


> Ricky Starks really needs to hit the weights more. I like the guy -- great charisma, good enough of a wrestler -- but his physique is weak. And when you're not tall, you can't have a weak physique -- you need to compensate with a strong body.
> 
> I'm not saying he has to become a 'roided up muscle head like Chris Benoit or Eddie Guerrero, but to get to even MJF's level would do his career a world of good.


As small as Starks is now, he was actually a lot smaller a year or two ago


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

HAHAHA, The crowd chants OCHO even during matches not involving Jericho. I want this to catch on.


----------



## Itiswhatitis (4 mo ago)

Boldgerg said:


> Zzzzzzzz.
> 
> This best of 7 idea was trash from the start and I'm beyond burnt out on watching these teams already.


Agreed 👍


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> My apologies, I’m confused.
> 
> 
> WHO?


Bobby Lashley's ex wife


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a 3 count!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

One Shed said:


> But if they only go five, we will at least all get saved from being exposed to two of those matches.


I found your least favorite candy bar:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Am I lost? This ref has hair, doesn’t have a constant confused look on his face, and isn’t begging for attention. What is this?


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Both Ricky Stark and MJF are good midcard talents that should be carrying a feud for the USA title or some shit like that.

They are not fucking main eventers. This company is lost.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Shouldn’t have an ad break in your title match Tony...... this Winter is Coming has been awful. Not sure anything could give me a reason to watch AEW for a while now.


The only thing "Coming" tonight is the wrestling community checking out Mandy Rose nudes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Lucky for you it's not 3-d tv.


Maybe he wants to see the "Point" of view version?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The show isn’t done yet, but this year’s Winter is Coming hasn’t matched the last 2. We have Omega’s win over Moxley, we had Bryan vs Hangman last year in a hour long match. This year - not the same


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> That sounds kind of sexual 😂
> 
> I have one for Bayley btw 🥵
> 
> View attachment 142302


sharing is caring, after all.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There's some very awkward counts in AEW. Not sure if it's the refs or wrestlers with their kickouts. Led to a legit fuck up in the ROH PPV opener.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Soul Rex said:


> Both Ricky Stark and MJF are good midcard talents that should be carrying a feud for the USA title or some shit like that.
> 
> They are not fucking main eventers. This company is lost.


Who should carry it if not MJF?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Soul Rex said:


> Both Ricky Stark and MJF are good midcard talents that should be carrying a feud for the USA title or some shit like that.
> 
> They are not fucking main eventers. This company is lost.


MJF is a main eventer. He’s been hanging with the big boys for a while. He went over CM Punk and wrestled him at a PPV, for example.

Starks though isn’t ready for a title match at a big event. It’s too soon. He hasn’t been built up enough


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

There's no way Starks is winning this LOL @ Fans


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love how into this match the fans are despite it being heavily psychology based and not very flashy.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

One Shed said:


> _Random geek filled 8 man match announced_
> 
> "Why does no one watch Rampage?!?"


How is it random? It makes perfect sense to run it on Rampage. They ran angles that built it up.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Crusher Blackwell said:


> HAHAHA, The crowd chants OCHO even during matches not involving Jericho. I want this to catch on.


I'm sure it will just as screaming "10" caught on when Tye was around WWE. Fans are insufferable.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Jesus that looked painful.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shoulda wore a cup, ya Rock-A-Jabroni.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ding dong! MJF kicked Ricky in his ding dong! 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MJF should definitely stop attempting the hurricanrana. He will neck himself for sure


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Starks better get a rematch next year.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Ding dong! MJF kicked Ricky in his ding dong! 😂


what the hell is wrong with you


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF won a big match without outside interference. Wow.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Ref started counting before Ricky's shoulder was down. What a sham.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bryan Danielson is cringe 🤢


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BRYAN!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stealing Danielson's small package finisher to win. SHOT'S FIRED!!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> what the hell is wrong with you


Kicked in the ding dong many times....and the head.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF vs Danielson at The Forum in January?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please let Bryan win the goddamn title, Total Kunt!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Great match and show!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Decent ME but it was too predictable to be any better than decent. And that was the highlight... 

And I know this is heresy, but Danielson being next after all the losses he has eaten really throws the legitimacy of the system. Time to take a break from AEW. This year has sucked.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Bryan beating MJF I could believe but that isn't happening either. Bryan isn't here for that and MJF is holding that title for a long time.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> Ref started counting before Ricky's shoulder was down. What a sham.


The fix was in!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> sharing is caring, after all.


Sharing is caring 😍


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MY GOD.

THAT is how you do a great match. The tension was palpable, especially at the end. Compare it to so many of the matches they do, like Elite vs. Death Triangle to start the night, and you see the difference.

MJF's reign is exactly what this company needs. And if Starks is not a high level player with frequent appearances and feuds in the upper midcard and main event going forward, the locker room should go on strike.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

That was a great show.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Shed said:


> Kicked in the ding dong many times....and the head.


Ding dong! He was kicked right in the ding dong! 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Solid main event.


Jedah said:


> MY GOD.
> 
> THAT is how you do a great match. The tension was palpable, especially at the end. Compare it to so many of the matches they do, like Elite vs. Death Triangle to start the night, and you see the difference.
> 
> MJF's reign is exactly what this company needs. And if Starks is not a high level player with frequent appearances and feuds in the upper midcard and main event going forward, the locker room should go on strike.


True. Shame that they are very limited sadly on guys who can do a good promo and can wrestle.


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Fan fing tastisc match and show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Bayley saying "Ding Dong Hello" is kind of sexual 🥵


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Not sure if it was intentional but twice Starks tried to lift up MJF for a powerbomb type move and had to give it another go. Was preying he wasn’t gonna drop him on his head.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> In this case out choices for next are:
> 
> 1. Feuds with Jericho for next six months
> 2. Next seen in six months in the Miro dimension


And? MJF could fall victim to that as well. This is TK lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Long haired RAW IS Jericho or short hair in a suit Jericho?


Long haired, I was not really a fan of the short Bon Jovi hair, but, that’s what bags over the head are for.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Decent ME but it was too predictable to be any better than decent. And that was the highlight...
> 
> And I know this is heresy, but Danielson being next after all the losses he has eaten really throws the legitimacy of the system. Time to take a break from AEW. This year has sucked.


MJF is not losing for a while, so if you need the world champion to realistically be able to drop the belt, you might as well come back in 2024


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Pretty great show bookended by two high quality matches. Unlike many Dynamites that start and close well, it also had a big talking point in the middle with Jericho losing to the 'jobber'. MJF's heel champion performance ruled. Starks played a good babyface but I don't think he's ready for a sustained run at the very top. A few botchy moments dragged it down a bit, but a good main event. The worst of the three Winter is Coming title matches, but that just speaks of the quality of the others (Mox/Omega, Hangman/Danielson) and is no slight against tonight's match. Most importantly, tonight's show had energy from start to finish, an AEW trademark that was absent for quite some time between All Out and Full Gear after what happened. It feels like the battery has been recharged somewhat.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Winter is coming sounds kind of sexual 😂 but it was a pretty good show though, would of preffered to see a match with DMD or Bayley debuting instead of Tay vs Soho though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley saying "Ding Dong Hello" is kind of sexual 🥵
> 
> View attachment 142305


She said a mouthful.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Tay is trash and we would all live better never seeing her ever again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Eastwood said:


> Tay is trash and we would all live better never seeing her ever again.


We need to see her Cunti and her Melons.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

.so why they did put MJF’s ring on the line? That stip didn’t add much in terms of hyping the match, and the ring didn’t come into play in the finish


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> Tay is trash and we would all live better never seeing her ever again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Geeee said:


> MJF is not losing for a while, so if you need the world champion to realistically be able to drop the belt, you might as well come back in 2024


Probably. The predictability the first couple years wasn’t too frustrating, but we’ve seen that Tony’s booking ability is pretty awful in terms of adapting. MJF as champion should be good, but he’s booked everything like shit that there is no real heat to anything on the AEW shows.

Beginning to wonder how much the first two years was Cody‘s influence, because it’s oddly coincidental that his loss of power than departure has matched the cliff that AEW dropped off. Sadly, now I have to worry that HHH’s slow improvement of WWE might get hamstrung but the senile piece of shit father in law.......... I just want a product without huge glaring issues please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Probably. The predictability the first couple years wasn’t too frustrating, but we’ve seen that Tony’s booking ability is pretty awful in terms of adapting. MJF as champion should be good, but he’s booked everything like shit that there is no real heat to anything on the AEW shows.
> 
> Beginning to wonder how much the first two years was Cody‘s influence, because it’s oddly coincidental that his loss of power than departure has matched the cliff that AEW dropped off. Sadly, now I have to worry that HHH’s slow improvement of WWE might get hamstrung but the senile piece of shit father in law.......... I just want a product without huge glaring issues please.


I think Cody leaving AEW was a pretty big deal. Least with Cody he brought some good solid psychology into AEW matches/angles/stories and the matches weren't awful.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Eastwood said:


> Tay is trash and we would all live better never seeing her ever again.


If rep ever comes back, I am going to neg you Tay butt shots every single day.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda wish I hadn't seen Action Andretti on Dark. I feel like that moment would've hit better if he was just some guy


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley saying "Ding Dong Hello" is kind of sexual 🥵
> 
> View attachment 142305


You are an odd fellow but just what this place needs now that DubbaloChrist has been banished.


----------



## Stew Griffin The 3rd (1 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I kinda wish I hadn't seen Action Andretti on Dark. I feel like that moment would've hit better if he was just some guy


I haven't watched Dark since the first couple episodes so had no idea who he was. He's pretty good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So I'm really thinking JAS is going to kick Jericho out after a losing spree. I think JAS will force be Garcia to give him the final boot, alas a "I'm sorry. I love you" moment.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> One man agreed


Not to disrespect Steph but that same man thought pre-surgery Chyna was hot.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Fantastic show.

MJF as champ is exactly what this company needed.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> If rep ever comes back, I am going to neg you Tay butt shots every single day.


Hope you like Orton in various towel poses and the Fanny pack.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

redban said:


> .so why they did put MJF’s ring on the line? That stip didn’t add much in terms of hyping the match, and the ring didn’t come into play in the finish


Starks may have needed a little something extra to propel him into title contention. It probably just gave him more momentum from fans who didn’t believe Starks should be in the main event.

The Dynamite Diamond Ring finale usually always helped the other guy opposite MJF.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

9.25/10 - another outstanding episode of Dynamite. Enjoyed it from start to finish. Didn't skip a minute.

The main event match was a joy to watch. They built it up nicely throughout the show.

I noticed something small in the production - for the first time (to my knowledge), AEW had "breathing" camera shots in between some segments, such as the 5-second camera shot of the lights above the ring as a transition in between two other segments. It sounds like a small thing, but I haven't noticed it before, and I like the thinking behind creating a little breathing space in between segments

MJF vs Starks - I liked the abdominal stretch spot, I haven't seen that since I was a kid. I also liked MJF playing possum with that 9-count to Ricky pinfall into submission with 3 limbs tied up. Overall, MJF's heel tactics and in-ring work should appeal to older fans who have perhaps been more critical of AEW to date. MJF's run should really appeal to those traditionalist / CM Punk-oriented fans, which includes a larger portion of that reliable 50+ demo that watches wrestling every week and are obviously getting tired of WWE's banana nose clown show.

Hangman's promo... so good
Moxley's promo... so good
Omega's promo... so good

In-ring was fun all night:

Trios match - enjoyed the injury story with the spirit of 67 spot and Nick changing his in-ring style as a result of attrition. The YBs can do anything. Good, logical storyline progression with the hammer leading to no DQ, falls count anywhere, and then a ladder match in the next few matches. Kenny Omega is a master of non-verbal storytelling and doesn't get enough credit for it. I'm still predicting this to go down as the best best of 7 series of all-time, this match 4 was essentially just used to provide storyline support for matches 5, 6, and 7, which is perfectly logical.

Jungle Boy vs Brian Cage - fun dynamic, a bit like Darby/Joe last week. Hook and JB looked cool together. How often do you see 2 cool young faces like that? Most top WWE stars are over 40, approaching 40, or dorky... here we have 2 cool guys in their mid 20's who are presented strong. You can't underestimate how important it is to have cool young guys looking good on a wrestling show.

Jericho's match was shockingly memorable. That crowd reaction... man! And it was at it's loudest during the picture and picture ad break, so unfortunately US viewers didn't see the peak. The finish was sold well by the commentators. I'm sure people will complain, but this kind of thing _should_ happen once in a blue moon to establish that jobbers can sometimes provide an upset. The next 50 squash matches on TV will be more exciting because of this result.

I like all of Melo, Ruby, and Anna Jay, so that match and post-match was cool with me. Nice little Britt Baker segment backstage with Renee. Skye Blue sounded great.

Good follow-up with Jericho backstage, even if it's only for a few seconds. Tonight's show had several call-backs or signposting of things to come later, which helps casual viewers to remember more of what happened. I like that AEW does this type of thing quickly.

On-the-fence viewers will remain more invested because of these brief "reminder moments" that function the same way that WWE's long ass "earlier tonight" packages function. AEW's are just 20 times quicker and provide new content in the process. It's a much smarter way to achieve the same basic outcome of helping viewers to remember what happened earlier tonight. Even if some people missed what happened earlier, they can still infer the gist of the story without forcing everyone else to sit through a 3-minute replay of something that happened 5 minutes ago. This should be obvious to anyone with half a brain cell.

I'm super optimistic about AEW's prospects next year. It's a million times better than WWE in my opinion, so I'm honestly surprised at the general vibe each company has atm, but surely momentum is about to swing back towards AEW. It's just too good.

Loved every minute of the show and can't wait for Rampage 👍



Crusher Blackwell said:


> HAHAHA, The crowd chants OCHO even during matches not involving Jericho. I want this to catch on.


It only takes a few people in the crowd to anticipate it with the building "oooooooo... Ocho!" to remind everyone else it's about to happen, kind of like the kicks in Bryan's matches. If it catches on, it could stick for a while lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not to disrespect Steph but that same man thought pre-surgery Chyna was hot.


To be fair, i think it was more the places she took him when the lights were off.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enjoyed Dynamite tonight. Two pretty strong episodes in a row. That's good to see. Loved Jericho losing and was very pleased to hear @One Shed call him Nocho because I'm goiing to steal that.  

I can't stand The Nocho anymore.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

haven't watched the show yet but from what i've heard this jobber guy went 15 minutes in a competitive match with jericho before beating him. tony khan is clueless. why would you book it like that ?? makes jericho look weak going 15 mins with a nobody.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you @Shaz Cena for eyerolling all my posts. It didn't feel like Wednesday Night Dynamite without it.





hybrid92_ said:


> haven't watched the show yet but from what i've heard this jobber guy went 15 minutes in a competitive match with jericho before beating him. tony khan is clueless. why would you book it like that ?? makes jericho look weak going 15 mins with a nobody.



I'll throw a curveball and say "Good." If a jabroni nobody is gonna go long with an established star, let them win once in a while in a surprising fashion. How many times now have we seen nobodies go long with a star, win, and then disappear? Maybe this Ospreay look-a-like will get pushed [Doubtful lulz].


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

hybrid92_ said:


> haven't watched the show yet but from what i've heard this jobber guy went 15 minutes in a competitive match with jericho before beating him. tony khan is clueless. why would you book it like that ?? makes jericho look weak going 15 mins with a nobody.


I don't know. Maybe you have to tune in next week to see why. 🤡


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Thank you @Shaz Cena for eyerolling all my posts. It didn't feel like Wednesday Night Dynamite without it.


No prob just wanted to continue the tradition.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Alright Dynamite tonight 

I skipped to the end of the trios match. Now given the next 3 will have weapons I'm probably more inclined to watch the rest out of curiosity to see if injuries occur or something creative happens spots wise. But with the ladder match being the final then it guarantees the elite win this thing and we can move on to an exciting feud.

Beautiful promos by mjf and starks

Sports entertainment garbage with the acclaimed and the less than Lethal crew

Jungle Boy beating cage I don't have a problem with. I just have a problem with the finish. I called a rollup finish because for some stupid reason they protect cage. But it was the WRONG rollup. Look at the size of cages legs. A big roid freak like that it has to be a crucifix. Big guys are not flexible. And Brian's arms even though they are massive are his weak point. He has had tricep injuries so you do a cradle that exploits that.

The afterbirth was annoying logic wise. I'm fine with hook and JB going against the soft together. But why save someone once the attack was wrapped up and the damage done? 

HOB kill the fuckory eh did what it needed.

Jericho vs Action andretti. First stupid fucking name. Secondly it was Jericho self indulgence. He is so over exposed and the fact he mentioned starks terrifies me to my core. The jobber kid has talent. Not an insane amount but definitely raw talent. And Jericho losing clean was a genuine shock. But the looming dark cloud has my sphincter clenched.

Annoying promo by Mox. How bad of a night must you be having verbally if wheeler fucking yuta is the decent promo?

Tay vs Ruby I can't even pretend to care.

Main event was great old school heel work and storytelling no complaints there


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

lol 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603262996985380864


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I kinda wish I hadn't seen Action Andretti on Dark. I feel like that moment would've hit better if he was just some guy


It’s funny. I was listening to Jericho’s promo, and when he made a point to say how he was going out there tonight to warm up on some jobber, my ears perked up. When I SEEN the kid, I immediately texted my brother, “I feel a Jericho loss”, and he responded with a laugh and said, “Jericho isn’t losing to this guy!”

The kid, while small, did not have the look of a squash match jobber. He was tiny but athletic.

And as an aside, I couldn’t help but think of Lash Laroux when I first saw him. Not sure why, just reminded me of Lash a bit. May be why I didn’t think “jobber”.

Do I get points for likely being the first person to mention Lash LeRoux on this board? Lol


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Not to disrespect Steph but that same man thought pre-surgery Chyna was hot.


Maybe Trips is really bi


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Action Andretti(?) That's the guy I watched on Dark against QT and thought he was amazing. Kind of like a mix of young AJ styles and shades of Ospreay. He didn't show much of his stuff here but got really hot with crowd. If Jericho put him over in his first match, I'm sure people at AEW are pretty high on the kid. 

Trios matches continue to be different and amazing in their own right. The only common factor being the hammer being used which is the driver of this entire story of the feud. I feel like things are going to get much more violent from this point on. Loving this feud.

Skye Blue looks like AJ Lee. 

Starks and MJF promos were pretty good. Was already hyped for the match but definitely added to it. 

Hangman promo clarifying his motives for going after Mox was not really needed because I think it's common sense but since people are dumb and want everything spelled it out for them.. it was done nicely. 

Mainevent was pretty good. Classic wrestling match. Felt like something from 90s maineventers. Bryan's return made the climax pretty cool too. Wasn't really expecting him to return so soon.

Texas crowds have been absolutely amazing. Ocho/10.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Haven’t seen the show yet but the visual of 3 men leaving the ring because of hook just looked ridiculous. Don’t mean to be negative but that shit is just so stupid and cringe


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

CM Dunk05 said:


> Haven’t seen the show yet but the visual of 3 men leaving the ring because of hook just looked ridiculous. Don’t mean to be negative but that shit is just so stupid and cringe


But you could hear the teenage girl demographic rating busting through the roof. Lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I cant wait until Bayley is on AEW tv so AEW can finally start to put WWE out of buisiness!





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Yep I imagine that match would be booty-full because its a Bayley match! 😍
> 
> View attachment 141980





TeamFlareZakk said:


> It's Wednesday! You know what that means.
> View attachment 142278





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Bayley said she is coming for me tonight! 😍
> View attachment 142284





TeamFlareZakk said:


> WWE's match card is just a bunch of guys standing there smiling 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Vince would give Death Triangle a dancing gimmick 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Send Bayley to replace Nick!





TeamFlareZakk said:


> A wild Slapnuts Jr (Adam Page) appears to replace Nick 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Its snowing on the match card! 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Excalibur said "Penta got sent to the Uso" 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Death Triangle is boring. Give em a dancing gimmick! 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> MJF is in his underwear 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> A WILD SLAPNUTS APPEARED! 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Is this TNA?! Whats with all the TNA guys? 😂
> 
> Bring back Hawk Hogan if this is gonna turn into TNA!
> 
> View attachment 142294





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy has a boner 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brian Cage has a boner too 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> This commentary sounds kind of sexual 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Brian Cage looks like a roided up Shawn Spears 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jungle Boy Micheal Bolton is more like it 😂





TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why is he called Big Bill? 😂


this is giving me anal bleeding


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good main event. 
Jericho losing to the jobber makes a interesting story. 
The rest was just there. Nothing special.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this is giving me anal bleeding


Excellent commentary by a very intelligent poster. Some of these gems will be remembered for ages. Bayley truly would change the tide of this wrestling war.

The boner spots were my favorite. It gives insight to my favorite wrestlers manhood.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I missed it.

Did Starks slap the mole off MJF's neck?


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

That was a great episode. MJF vs Starks, Elite vs Death Triangle and Jericho vs Jobber were all good.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Did Starks slap the mole off MJF's neck?


Yeah it was a nice dream he had.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> Yeah it was a nice dream he had.


I have to assume it wasn't worth watching and I didn't miss anything?

If he smacked the mole off his neck I'll go back and watch the match, otherwise I'm good.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> I have to assume it wasn't worth watching and I didn't miss anything?
> 
> If he smacked the mole off his neck I'll go back and watch the match, otherwise I'm good.


He lost to him by a cheap low blow into a roll up when the ref was not watching. The Pebble got his pebble rocked.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> He lost to him by a cheap low blow into a roll up when the ref was not watching. The Pebble got his pebble rocked.


Shame. Should've put the belt on Starks just to shake things up


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Shame. Should've put the belt on Starks just to shake things up


You mean Stark things up? Lol

Real talk I agree with the dude who said this looked like a midcard match. It was a match between two small men who did excellent old school wrestling. The size from at-least Starks end made it feel lesser than what it was. The guy needs to gain some muscle to look main event ready.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

redban said:


> MJF is a main eventer. He’s been hanging with the big boys for a while. He went over CM Punk and wrestled him at a PPV, for example.
> 
> Starks though isn’t ready for a title match at a big event. It’s too soon. He hasn’t been built up enough


MJF is once in a generation mic worker but pretty much a mid tier talent at everything else and looks and feels like a midcarder, he's going to be a great manager at most.

Ricky Stark is off the conversation, he's a long life midcarder.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Soul Rex said:


> MJF is once in a generation mic worker but pretty much a mid tier talent at everything else and looks and feels like a midcarder, he's going to be a great manager at most.
> 
> Ricky Stark is off the conversation, he's a long life midcarder.


What puts you off about MJF’s wrestling?


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> 9.25/10 - another outstanding episode of Dynamite. Enjoyed it from start to finish. Didn't skip a minute.
> 
> The main event match was a joy to watch. They built it up nicely throughout the show.
> 
> ...


Lol you really thought you could say Jungle Boy of all people is cool and nobody would call you out on it? That dude has the charisma of a cardboard box and you're saying he's cool? I know your shtick is mostly just that, shtick, but come on man. Do better.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Show was 🔥


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Hope Starks and MJF get a rematch, I know the ending was a heel tactic but it was so abrupt and quick it kinda was eh to me.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This was a good episode. Loved that there was the thread through the show of MJF appearing multiple times. He was in the trainers room early on. Then he was doing the promo at the top of the hour. Then main evented the show. I think that’s the way you do it when you have a star.

Cage and Jungle Boy didn’t do it for me. Hate Cage’s style. Awkward and clunky. Sells terribly. Hook coming back was great. 

Elite/Death Triangle was okay? It’s not my kind of match, and they’ve all felt the same. Kenny’s promo after was pretty bad I thought.

Ive never seen the kid Andretti before. But man, that match went exactly to plan. Couldn’t have went better. He nailed it. Jericho nailed it. The crowd was into it big time.

Watched Tay vs Ruby because Tay’s ass looked great. Otherwise, it went a touch long.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Very strong show, top to bottom. Loved Jungle Boy and Hook being presented as allies. Hopefully they run through the Firm and then keep moving up the card. They both deserve it.

Action Andretti beating Jericho was one of those memorable TV matches that people will still be remembering 5-10 years from now. 

Main event was extremely well done. Starks looked amazing, even though he lost. MJF is taking the ball and running with it, like we all knew he would.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Delighted that my boy Starks get time to shine. And brilliant to have a world champion like MJF. Very good to read that deserving talents are getting time to shine.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> According to pwinsider, Kristall Marshall is backstage at tonight's Dynamite. She was also visiting at the ROH Final Battle PPV this past Saturday.


She's covering all bases incase Bobby can't afford the maintenance anymore, if he gets fired from WWE....


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

One Shed said:


> There cannot possibly be a single human alive who thinks the trios stuff is not going all seven matches.


They've killed their suspense by making the stipulations known already 😂 fucking hell


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Shaz Cena said:


> What puts you off about MJF’s wrestling?


The fact he doesn't weigh 250 pounds and isn't 6ft4


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

1-2-3 Kid recognizing.

Jericho vs. Action will be seen as another feather in the cap of Jericho's career.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603214343537012736


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Lol at AEW trying to make Action Andretti win over Chris Jericho the biggest upset in pro wrestling history. Not even close. Hell thats not even the biggest upset lose for Jericho. I would say him losing to Fandango at Wrestlemania 29 was a bigger upset.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lol at AEW trying to make Action Andretti win over Chris Jericho the biggest upset in pro wrestling history. Not even close. Hell thats not even the biggest upset lose for Jericho. I would say him losing to Fandango at Wrestlemania 29 was a bigger upset.


Nah this is by far. Fandango was known on nxt as other gimmicks. This guy is WAY less known


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603328760274685955
I am not advocating for a ton of cold matches, but this guy is right that when done right, they can be special and get someone over.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

CM Buck said:


> Nah this is by far. Fandango was known on nxt as other gimmicks. This guy is WAY less known


Its an insult to call it the biggest upset in pro wrestling history because its not


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I do think AEW has a finish problem. They dont land with oomf — they usually fall flat. The BCC love the stupid elbows. They’ll hit the guy with their finisher. Then drop down to do the worst looking elbows you ever did see. Then they’ll go into a submission where the guy IMMEDIATELY taps or passes out.

Theyre either convoluted and confusing, or it just comes out of nowhere in an abrupt way.

The last 5 minutes of the Starks/MJF match felt like they were building to something.. and then the finish just came. Kicked him in the balls, small package. Eh. I think Max needs a defining impact finisher.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

CM Buck said:


> Nah this is by far. Fandango was known on nxt as other gimmicks. This guy is WAY less known


Johnny Curtis was well received and touted for advancement in WWE even before the stupid Fandango gimmick. He was on Colt’s podcast before he had the Fandango gimmick and he seemed like a favourite among other more famous wrestlers who were definitely fans of his work. He was actually pushed enough that it looks like he adapted the gimmick so as not to alert WWE lawyers for using in other promotions wherever his travels may lead him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Its an insult to call it the biggest upset in pro wrestling history because its not


An insult to whom?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Briscoes on WBD... kinda.


I hope after this, some bleeding heart finds the shit Jay said and freaks out about it, so we can get this out of the way and there's no reason to not have them on Dynamite anymore


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

These two could be such a wholesome and popular babyface alliance.










There are some rumours that TK didn't sign Buddy Matthews to a long-term deal. I saw an interesting theory on Twitter that Comoroto getting misted could lead to him joining the HoB if Buddy leaves or is released (he's already been suspended once apparently). Wouldn't be the worst move in the world. Comoroto has upside but a terrible character.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer said Jericho saw Action Andretti on Dark against QT Marshall and was blown away by his performance. He wanted to make a star of him but had to clear up his current storyline first. So basically, this was all Jericho's idea and the date of Jericho vs. Action was decided back in October.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603256835070361600


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Beating Jericho is not something special in 2022.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Beating Jericho is not something special in 2022.


If you're being biased sure. But if you're being objective it means a hell of a lot to the kids stock and his own career.

What you mean is it ultimately won't amount to anything beyond shock value in the aew bubble


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

3venflow said:


> These two could be such a wholesome and popular babyface alliance.
> 
> View attachment 142378
> 
> ...


Nick Comoroto could maybe have the Lance Archer push that Lance gets a couple times a year. Someone somewhere suggested that Comoroto could have slammed Paul Wight way back at the first Arthur Ashe show. THAT would have been a GREAT way to elevate him. 

He would really need a lot more wins first. He really has no story to humanize him. At this stage he is more of a caricature than he is an actual believable character. A single babyface can take down an entire stable like The Factory, The Firm or The Trustbusters.

Should they go insane there is a readymade character with a following who could turn HoB babyface AND replace Buddy simultaneously. This…man is obviously - Danhausen!!!

He has the tattoos that someone like Buddy Matthews never had in common with his male stablemates.

The Housen of Black has a nice goofy ring to it. Just go full Looney Tunes with them.

Can’t you all just see that reality had those wrestlers fallen under Vince’s power? Wrestling has a hard time wanting to end stables. The HoB will likely survive long enough to change most members, including Black as the leader. Then they turn babyface and be the goth New Day! 

That is such a terrible idea it will probably definitely happen during our lifetime. They could even have their own Booty-Oh’s. The name would change to BOO-T-OHs for obvious reasons.

In actuality the HoB is one of the most dynamic and fun to watch in possibly all of AEW at this moment. Black, Buddy, Brody and boobs could be heel or babyface when they matchup with whoever wins this best-of-seven currently ongoing.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> Lol you really thought you could say Jungle Boy of all people is cool and nobody would call you out on it? That dude has the charisma of a cardboard box and you're saying he's cool? I know your shtick is mostly just that, shtick, but come on man. Do better.


The most objective measure is crowd reactions. I hear more squeals for JB and Hook than anyone else on the roster. Do you?

Nevertheless, my point is that they're young. I believe it's healthy to have young guys presented strong on a wrestling show. Hook is 23, and JB is 25 (and the son of a movie star...). When was the last time any wrestling show had 2 crowd favourites aged 23 and 25 booked in a prominent position while getting squealing crowd reactions?

The other side of the coin is that WWE barely has anyone under the age of _35_ who is popular, gets the crowd to squeal, and is presented as a strong character (in terms of wins and losses).

Austin Theory should've fit that criteria, but he's been presented as a literal idiot all year playing a cartoon heel. In the past 10 years, can you name anyone aged under say 27/28 who debuted for WWE in a key position as a popular babyface and sustained in for a couple of years?

The Shield were presented as cool young guys at first, but it wasn't long until Vince's booking screwed up the crowd reactions for them by forcing Roman to recite scripts about magic beans, tatertots, sufferin' succotash, etc....

I just think AEW has done a great job in this area, and that it's an important thing to get right.


----------



## ChupaVegasX (5 mo ago)

CM Dunk05 said:


> Haven’t seen the show yet but the visual of 3 men leaving the ring because of hook just looked ridiculous. Don’t mean to be negative but that shit is just so stupid and cringe


It’s pro wrestling though. It’s the same as Nyla stealing Jade’s belt and keeping it for weeks. Hangman was apparently flown to “Dallas” to get a medical check up.

It’s just as bad as some wrestler standing on the outside of the ring for 10 seconds so another wrestler can land on top of him. That’s not cringe?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Lol at AEW trying to make Action Andretti win over Chris Jericho the biggest upset in pro wrestling history. Not even close. Hell thats not even the biggest upset lose for Jericho. I would say him losing to Fandango at Wrestlemania 29 was a bigger upset.


Seriously? What’s funny about it? Who says they’re trying to make it “the biggest”? Why can’t it just be a cool moment? It wasn’t forced at all like you’re trying to suggest. It came out of nowhere and even the way the crowd was reacting before he won was awesome.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> The Housen of Black has a nice goofy ring to it. Just go full Looney Tunes with them.


Dunno about that, but we're getting Jerichohausen on the next Jericho Cruise.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said Jericho saw Action Andretti on Dark against QT Marshall and was blown away by his performance. He wanted to make a star of him but had to clear up his current storyline first. So basically, this was all Jericho's idea and the date of Jericho vs. Action was decided back in October.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603256835070361600


Jericho has always been a known Meltzer source, but it's been comically obvious the past few months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I enjoyed last night's show. 


Best of 7 Series having different stips moving forward is good for making each match different. We were just talking about this on the forums, so the evidence mounts that Tony reads our posts. Now the next one being No DQ means next to nothing since DQs are so rare in AEW anyway. Would have been if Match 4 ended in a DQ, but hey.
Don't like that Cage always gets served up as a loser. Isn't there literally anybody else they could have put out there to lose to Jungle Boy? Anyways, Jungle Boy and Hook teaming up got a great pop.
Loved watching House of Black getting an easy squash win, as it should be.
Jericho's shocking loss to Andretti is a nice moment to shake things up and catch us off guard and hopefully get a storyline out of it.
Ruby vs. Tay would have benefitted from injury updates from Ruby, replays of the nose break, and consistent reminders of the story to build to Ruby's return. That would be better than just randomly bringing Ruby back without any hype. That said, the match was good.
MJF vs. Ricky was very good. Great reactive crowd and two guys I've grown attached to doing what they do best. No complaints here.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said Jericho saw Action Andretti on Dark against QT Marshall and was blown away by his performance. He wanted to make a star of him but had to clear up his current storyline first. So basically, this was all Jericho's idea and the date of Jericho vs. Action was decided back in October.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603256835070361600


A great example of a mark for himself by hearing that promo. He basically said something a person who viewed his match would say if they were his fan. Lol


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Jericho is hilarious to me. He clearly thinks that he is so great that anybody getting a win over him will launch them in to superstardom. Didn't work out for Fandango and it won't work out for this guy. And if it does work out for this guy, it will have nothing to do with him beating Jericho. I don't trust this company's judgement when it comes to recognizing future stars. They had a guy like Ricky Starks sitting there for 2 years and they were busy trying to get guys like Wheeler fucking Yuta over when the guy has nothing. Work-Rate doesn't make you a star, especially nowadays when there is great work rate guys all over the place.

To be clear, I liked it for the moment that it was. It was a nice surprise and I like surprises. But the idea that Jericho just launched this guy's career is comical.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer said Jericho saw Action Andretti on Dark against QT Marshall and was blown away by his performance. He wanted to make a star of him but had to clear up his current storyline first. So basically, this was all Jericho's idea and the date of Jericho vs. Action was decided back in October.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603256835070361600


Delivery kinda reminds me of Seth Rollins. Content a little thin but promo skills are OK


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

IronMan8 said:


> The most objective measure is crowd reactions. I hear more squeals for JB and Hook than anyone else on the roster. Do you?
> 
> Nevertheless, my point is that they're young. I believe it's healthy to have young guys presented strong on a wrestling show. Hook is 23, and JB is 25 (and the son of a movie star...). When was the last time any wrestling show had 2 crowd favourites aged 23 and 25 booked in a prominent position while getting squealing crowd reactions?
> 
> ...


You think everything AEW does is great, your praise means very little. It's like saying your mom thinks you're the most handsome guy in school, your bias invalidates your opinion. Being booked relatively strong doesn't make somebody cool, The Rock was booked pretty weak for a top star losing clean more than other top guys and losing to guys like the Hurricane. He's still considered the coolest wrestler ever.

I don't care if Jungle Boy solos the whole roster in a 1 vs 100 match and holds the AEW championship until 2100, the fucker isn't interesting in the slightest. His song's good for a pop but he himself is boring. If you ask random people on the street who's cooler between Jungle Boy and Austin Theory I guarantee the majority would say Austin.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

2nd straight week where the card/show has been good. Has AEW turned over a new leaf? There's the odd segment I can do without but I'll take that over the shit been shown recently.

Wish they'd just call it a day with the elite/death triangle matches. 3 more matches to go, only this time with gimmicks. If CM Punk doesn't fuck the elite over, then I'll be bitterly disappointed. In my head this 7 series is to bide time till Punk recovers.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> You think everything AEW does is great, your praise means very little. It's like saying your mom thinks you're the most handsome guy in school, your bias invalidates your opinion. Being booked relatively strong doesn't make somebody cool, The Rock was booked pretty weak for a top star losing clean more than other top guys and losing to guys like the Hurricane. He's still considered the coolest wrestler ever.
> 
> I don't care if Jungle Boy solos the whole roster in a 1 vs 100 match and holds the AEW championship until 2100, the fucker isn't interesting in the slightest. His song's good for a pop but he himself is boring. If you ask random people on the street who's cooler between Jungle Boy and Austin Theory I guarantee the majority would say Austin.


My response

⬆ ⬆ ⬆

Your head


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Don Draper's Ghost said:


> You think everything AEW does is great, your praise means very little. It's like saying your mom thinks you're the most handsome guy in school, your bias invalidates your opinion. Being booked relatively strong doesn't make somebody cool, The Rock was booked pretty weak for a top star losing clean more than other top guys and losing to guys like the Hurricane. He's still considered the coolest wrestler ever.
> 
> I don't care if Jungle Boy solos the whole roster in a 1 vs 100 match and holds the AEW championship until 2100, the fucker isn't interesting in the slightest. His song's good for a pop but he himself is boring. If you ask random people on the street who's cooler between Jungle Boy and Austin Theory I guarantee the majority would say Austin.


lols bro


----------



## Don Draper's Ghost (Sep 22, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lols bro
> 
> View attachment 142556


Looks like he's making a facial expression more complex than neutral, more than Jackie Boy has ever done. Btw cooler than Jungle Boy doesn't mean he's cool anymore than taller than Hornswoggle means Adam Cole is tall.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

First time I’ve enjoyed a Dynamite in a while. The RoH shit was kept to a bare minimum with just quick recaps of the PPV for starters . Noticed quite a lot more “traditional” AEW wrestlers and just a sprinkling of former WWE stars. Very interesting pairing up Hook and Jack Perry and I thought Starks v MJF was a decent television main event.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Watched on Fite for a change, random thoughts:

* Skipped trios except for the finish. Not sure what the thing with one of them returning was about, seemed like a rehash of the Forbidden Door tag spot

* Nice to see MJF & Starks shown throughout the show

* Thought the Action Andretti match went on for too long and became obvious, but the crowd liked it 🤷‍♂️ The guy seems more comfortable on the mic than some of the more established AEW guys

* Comoroto should probably be moved out of that jobber faction -- or at least be protected. I don't see anyone else with upside to them in that group. Maybe he is just awful in solo matches or when talking, but we never seem to see either anyway


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

The problem with Nick Comoroto is that while he has a decent look and is solid enough in the ring, he is overshadowed by so many more talented big dudes on the AEW roster. Being a lackey in an undercard heel group is probably his realistic ceiling in AEW.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

zorori said:


> Watched on Fite for a change, random thoughts:
> 
> * Skipped trios except for the finish. Not sure what the thing with one of them returning was about, seemed like a rehash of the Forbidden Door tag spot
> 
> ...


Comoroto had a lot of singles matches when he started with AEW. He was obviously on job duty back then. His entire presentation has changed since he was seen losing to Moxley on Dynamite more than a year ago. 

He would definitely be in higher standing if AEW didn’t double it’s roster size. Comoroto was actually one of those cuts from NXT around the time TK started signing more talent than they needed for one promotion.

Comoroto was getting long singles matches on Dark, albeit in a losing manner, and seemed like he was a gimmick twitch or upset win from earning a more important role in AEW. Then QT turned last year, The Factory went from Cody’s kids to permanent jobber duty in service of QT’s push. Comoroto should have emerged from the QT/Cody feud as the one made into a star by the Cody machine. He wasn’t a star after the Cody/QT program because…Cody ruined everyone he touched in AEW at the time. Maybe “ruined” isn’t quite the right word. They definitely never came out of the feuds with Cody in better standing than when their feud/program/angle began.

I guess Anthony Ogogo’s stock rose some some when Cody was done slumming it in the midcard. Cody hid in the midcard biding his time before his contract expired last year. Okay, MAYBE “hiding” is the wrong word to use here. Cody DID mostly sequester himself from the other main event talent after losing to Jericho.


----------



## hybrid92_ (Aug 17, 2021)

PROS:

like the way they built up the MJF vs starks match. showing them backstage and the promos from both guys. gave the main event a big match feel.

jobber guy vs jericho was a good TV moment. the fans popped big time. I would have booked it differently but still was good tv.

CONS:

brian cage shouldn't be losing to a guy who weighs 100 pounds less than him and I hate how the canadian destroyer has become just another move instead of a lethal finisher like it used to be. the firm running from hook at the end looked ridiculous, does no one think about these things backstage??

I like some of the guys in the factory. wish they'd do more with them instead of using them like jobbers. I think QT is underrated and is actually a really good heel. nick comoroto has a great look and could be used better

the elite vs death triangle was the same old spotfest bullshit. I'm really bored with the elite now.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

The jobber win was fun.
I like that the women aren't treated as an afterthought anymore. 
I enjoy both Death Triangle and The Elite, but this best-of-seven thing is too many repeat matches one after the other for me. Oversaturation. Do not want. I wouldn't mind seeing these guys face off two or three a year, I'd look forward to it even, but not every damn week. 


I don't like the new format. Too much talking, structured too similarly to WWE. There are people being featured who I've felt deserved this for some time, but everything going on around them doesn't appeal to me. The sense that ROH is going to be my port in Tony's sea of wrestling grows by the week.


----------

